# Δεύτερη φορά Συριζανέλ (Σεπ 2015– )



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

Μετά την ανακοίνωση της σύνθεσης της νέας κυβέρνησης (εδώ) μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε νέο νήμα.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 23, 2015)

Εγώ θα αποδομήσω λίγο λέγοντας ότι πριν λέγαμε με στόμφο "Πρώτη φορά αριστερά", ε, είχε ένα βάρος, ρε παιδάκι μου! Τώρα τι θα λέμε; "Δεύτερη φορά αριστερά"; (Εφτά σε παίρνει αριστερά, μην το ζορίζεις!) Κάτι δεν του πάει. Παρτ' αλλιώς!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2015)

Θέλω να δω πότε θα δείξουν την πόρτα στον πόρταπόρτα.

http://uk.businessinsider.com/greek...rrendous-record-of-comments-about-jews-2015-9
http://thepaper.gr/akoma-den-egine-ipourgos-apili-o-d-kammenos-eikones/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2015)

Μια χαρά ξέρουν αυτοί που τοποθέτησαν τον πορταπόρτα γιατί τον έβαλαν εκεί (να ελέγχει συγκοινωνίες *και* επικοινωνίες). Θα χρειαστεί ισοβάρουφος χρόνος και ισοδύναμη κατακραυγή μέχρι την απομάκρυνσή του, οπότε ο κόσμος δεν θα ασχοληθεί ως εκεί με φλάμπουρα, τζάκρες, τεθωρακισμένα (του στρατού) στην αστυνομία, ανύπαρκτα ισοδύναμα (που αν υπήρχαν, πού κρύβονταν πριν από κάτι μήνες και δεκαεφτά ώρες, όταν έπεφταν οι υπογραφές), την εξαφάνιση του νικολαγκαρντούδη όταν αποκάλυψε ότι οι κακοί Ελβετοί δεν... κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 23, 2015)

Τίποτα. Απλά για μένα πέτυχε αυτό που ήθελε με τις εκλογές. 
Να διώξει την αντιπολίτευση από το κόμμα του. Θα τα μάθουμε όμως τα νέα οσονούπω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θέλω να δω πότε θα δείξουν την πόρτα στον πόρταπόρτα.
> 
> http://uk.businessinsider.com/greek...rrendous-record-of-comments-about-jews-2015-9
> http://thepaper.gr/akoma-den-egine-ipourgos-apili-o-d-kammenos-eikones/



Εντωμεταξύ:

*Παραιτήθηκε ο Δημήτρης Καμμένος λίγο μετά την ορκωμοσία*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500027876


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2015)

Καθάρισα λίγο το νήμα και ανεβάζω κάτι από τα προχτεσινά Νέα, του Δημήτρη Μανιάτη. Έχει πλάκα η χαρτογράφηση:


*Μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι*
Δημήτρης Ν. Μανιάτης | ΤΑ ΝΕΑ: 24/09/2015 |


Ο εξάψαλμος του ελληνικού Ιντερνετ για τη σύνθεση της νέας κυβέρνησης, εν μέρει δίκαιος, οδηγεί σε μια παραδοχή: το Μνημόνιο ως οδικός χάρτης αφομοιώνεται από τους πάντες. Και η πολιτική μετατοπίζεται σε μια μάχη δεξιοτήτων. Η πικρή μελαγχολία ή και ο θυμός ακόμη και για αλλοπρόσαλλα πρόσωπα που πήραν χαρτοφυλάκιο πυροδοτείται με δεδομένη την υλοποίηση του νέου προγράμματος.
Κι όμως, οι νέοι υπουργοί και η νέα διάταξη βγάζουν κι άλλες ειδήσεις. Κυριότερα, η σύνθεση της νέας κυβέρνησης αποτυπώνει εν μέρει το πού θα το πάει, αν το πάει κάπου. Για παράδειγμα, εδώ επαναλαμβάνεται η προσπάθεια Τσίπρα να βρει γέφυρες με το βαθύ κράτος. Να αποβάλει κάθε ίχνος βαρουφακειάδας στο επίπεδο των Οικονομικών. Να χαϊδέψει την τιμωρητική διάθεση του κόσμου. Να διατηρηθεί στο άρμα του «ατλαντισμού» στο κομμάτι της γεωπολιτικής με ένα κλικ φιλορωσισμού (Κοτζιάς). Να κρατήσει μια εσάνς της προηγούμενης υπηρεσιακής κυβέρνησης με τον νηφάλιο Μουζάλα. Να ανταμείψει προβεβλημένα στελέχη που έβαλαν πλάτη στο προεκλογικό και αμήχανο ναρκοπέδιο (Γεροβασίλη, Φίλης). Να κρατήσει ισορροπίες μεταξύ μιας «κοσμοπολίτικης» και εθνοσκεπτικιστικής ιντελιγκέντσιας (Σία Αναγνωστοπούλου) και ενός άγαρμπου εθνικισμού (ΑΝΕΛ). Και βέβαια, να ακροβατήσει στο σχοινί της εσωκομματικής τάσης του (των τέως 53), του βαθέος κόμματός του, των συνεργαζόμενων πρώην πασόκων και του Πάνου Καμμένου. Να δώσει επίσης μια «αίσθηση» προχωρήματος και ανάπτυξης με το νέο υφυπουργείο για θέματα ΕΣΠΑ.

Τα άμεσα ντέρμπι για το Ασφαλιστικό και τα κόκκινα δάνεια (που θα ζητηθούν ως ρυθμίσεις και νομοσχέδια για να πάρουμε τα 3 δισ. ευρώ της πρώτης δόσης) δεν θα αφήσουν πολύ χρόνο για περαιτέρω αναλύσεις του νέου κυβερνητικού σχήματος. Ο μεγάλος βέβαια αριθμός χαρτοφυλακίων και οι ετερόκλητες συμπράξεις δεν αφήνουν ακριβώς περιθώρια αισιοδοξίας ακόμη και για μια ήπια αστική διαχείριση.
Η κυβέρνηση σήμερα δεν έχει τη δικαιολογία του πρώτου επταμήνου. Ο ξένος παράγοντας μοιάζει να έχει κατεβάσει τις κάννες του, ενώ και το εσωκομματικό ξεκαθάρισμα που ο Τσίπρας κατάφερε τού στερούν κάθε πρόφαση για κωλύματα. Η νέα κυβέρνηση που έχει κάτι από το «πρώτη φορά Αριστερά» μαζί με τον τραυματισμό τού «δεύτερη φορά διαχειριστής» οφείλει να λάβει βέβαια υπόψη πως ο τόπος δεν χωράει πειράματα. Η αναζωπύρωση του σεναρίου για Grexit δεν είναι απίθανη. Η παραγωγική ανασύσταση της χώρας επείγει. Οι μαθητευόμενοι μάγοι απολύθηκαν. Και ο γονατισμένος και φτωχός κόσμος δεν θα συναινέσει σε νέες προσλήψεις.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5277617/mathhteyomenoi-magoi/​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

Ενόψει των προγραμματικών, λίγος προβληματισμός:

*Ισοδύναμα – μια κακόγουστη φάρσα…*
Κώστας Καλλίτσης, _Καθημερινή_

Ο πρωθυπουργός έχει δίκιο όταν συνιστά στους υπουργούς του να πάψουν να κάνουν δηλώσεις για εσωτερική κατανάλωση στα τηλεπαράθυρα και να εργαστούν επιμελώς, διότι κρίνονται από τα αποτελέσματα που φέρνουν. Οι συστάσεις του ενισχύονται εφόσον δίνει ο ίδιος το παράδειγμα. Εφόσον, π.χ., όταν μιλάει με τον Κλίντον σε επενδυτές που διαχειρίζονται πάνω από 100 δισ. δολάρια, θα είναι επιμελώς προετοιμασμένος να πείσει ότι τους συμφέρει να επενδύσουν στην Ελλάδα – και δεν θα επιτρέπει να συντηρούνται ή να επιτείνονται οι αμφιβολίες τους. Ούτε θα παραλείπει να ενισχύει τη φερεγγυότητα της χώρας, επικαλούμενος τη μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη που μας δείχνουν οι Ευρωπαίοι, με τους οποίους υπογράψαμε 3ετή συμφωνία και μας δανείζουν δεκάδες δισ. ευρώ – αντί να αφήνει αιωρούμενη την εντύπωση ότι, με σύμμαχο τους «φίλους στις ΗΠΑ», θέλουμε να τιμωρήσουμε την «κακή Ευρώπη».

Το λόγια πολλές φορές είναι δίκοπα. Πολλά από όσα θεωρούνται «πιασάρικα» στην εσωτερική κατανάλωση οι ξένοι επενδυτές τα θεωρούν, απλώς, ενδείξεις μεγάλη ελαφρότητας. Με αποτέλεσμα να δυσχεραίνεται η αποστολή της κυβέρνησης, που είναι η ανόρθωση της χώρας – αυτή, στο τέλος, θα είναι και η κύρια συμβολή της για προοδευτικές αλλαγές στην Ευρώπη. Απαιτείται επίγνωση της πραγματικότητας, σχέδιο, έργα. Εληξαν οι εκλογές, τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτηνά, πολύτιμη είναι η πρακτική δράση.

Οφείλουμε να εφαρμόσουμε το πρόγραμμα που υπεγράφη, το υπερψήφισε το 90% όσων είναι βουλευτές και το αποδέχθηκε ο ελληνικός λαός με συντριπτική πλειοψηφία – επειδή είτε κατανοεί ότι είναι αναγκαίο είτε έχει πεισθεί ότι είναι αναπόφευκτο. Δεν αρκεί το τρίτο μνημόνιο, χρειαζόμαστε εθνικό σχέδιο. Αλλά με το μνημόνιο αίρεται κατ’ αρχήν η θανάσιμη αβεβαιότητα που κατέστρεφε θέσεις εργασίας, απέτρεπε τις επενδύσεις, έδιωχνε τις καταθέσεις: η αβεβαιότητα για τη θέση μας στην Ευρωζώνη. Εφόσον, βέβαια, το εφαρμόσουμε. Οσο ταχύτερα τόσο βραχύτερη η δοκιμασία, τόσο γρηγορότερα η έξοδος στις αγορές, οπότε και θα μεγαλώσουν οι βαθμοί ελευθερίας στη χάραξη πολιτικής.

Ωστόσο, πριν καν ξεκινήσουμε, ρέπουμε να επαναλάβουμε λάθη του παρελθόντος. Εννοώ το αέναο «μπρος-πίσω», ένα εκκρεμές που γκρεμίζει θέσεις εργασίας και εισοδήματα. Σε προηγούμενα χρόνια, είχαμε τη φούσκα της αναδιαπραγμάτευσης. Είχαμε και τη φούσκα του σκισίματος του μνημονίου είτε εφάπαξ, με έναν νόμο, είτε σελίδα προς σελίδα, μέρα τη μέρα. Η νέα επικίνδυνη φούσκα είναι τα ισοδύναμα μέτρα. Σχεδόν ένα διά πάσα νόσον…

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε οριακές αλλαγές. Αν επρόκειτο, π.χ., για τον ΦΠΑ στην παιδεία, ασμένως πολλοί θα συμφωνούσαμε ότι πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί – ας μπουν 50 σεντς σε κάθε πακέτο τσιγάρα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάθε υπουργός ψάχνει ισοδύναμα για να μην κάνει αυτά που συμφώνησε. Οτι η αναζήτηση ισοδυνάμων τείνει να αναχθεί σε γενική αρχή μη δράσης. Ο ένας φορτώνει στον άλλο τα βάρη κι όλοι μαζί μετέχουν σε μια κακόγουστη φάρσα. Σε βάρος των ιθαγενών – κυρίως, των ανέργων.

Είναι της πλάκας η άποψη ο αγρότης να πληρώνει μικρότερο φόρο από τον εξαθλιωμένο αστικό πληθυσμό – αντί να επιδιώκεται ο αγρότης να βοηθηθεί ώστε να παράγει, να πουλάει και να αποκτά εισόδημα που θα φορολογείται όπως το εισόδημα κάθε άλλου εργαζομένου. Είναι της πλάκας ο ισχυρισμός ότι το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα είναι βιώσιμο χωρίς οποιαδήποτε μείωση συντάξεων και χωρίς τεκτονικές αλλαγές – αν είχε γίνει η μεταρρύθμιση το 2001, το δημόσιο χρέος θα ήταν μικρότερο κατά 100 δισ. ευρώ… Είναι της πλάκας ο ισχυρισμός ότι γίνεται να μειωθούν οι κρατικές δαπάνες και μάλιστα χωρίς απολύσεις, κι έτσι θα αποφευχθεί η αύξηση της φορολογικής επιβάρυνσης – όπως ρητορεύει η αντιπολίτευση. Οι δαπάνες έχουν ήδη μειωθεί τόσο, ώστε δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για λάστιχα στα περιπολικά της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., για εξαρτήματα στον Στόλο, για τη συντήρηση ενός φαξ που χάλασε σε κάποια εφορία. Απαιτείται, βεβαίως, ριζική αναδιάρθρωση των δαπανών (δηλ. του κράτους) προκειμένου να περισσέψουν λεφτά για τις πραγματικές ανάγκες. Είναι άλλο αυτό και τελείως διαφορετικό είναι η φτηνή δημαγωγία.

Το πολιτικό προσωπικό οφείλει, από στοιχειώδη σεβασμό στους πολίτες που υποφέρουν από την κρίση και ειδικά στους άνεργους, να μιλάει με ευθύνη και ειλικρίνεια. Γνωρίζουν όλοι ότι η εφαρμογή όσων συμφωνήθηκαν είναι μονόδρομος. Γιατί (α) οι δανειστές μας μπορούν να τα επιβάλουν, διαθέτοντας δύο πανίσχυρα εργαλεία: αφενός τη ρύθμιση του χρέους και, άμεσα, τη νέα κεφαλαιοποίηση των ελληνικών τραπεζών. Αν δεν γίνει φέτος και αφεθεί για μετά την 1η.1.2016, η απειλή είναι να γίνει «κούρεμα» καταθέσεων. Και (β) γιατί η εφαρμογή όλων όσων δεν έγιναν την περασμένη 5ετία είναι προϋπόθεση για να προσελκυστούν ξένα κεφάλαια και να πάρει μπρος η οικονομία. Η επανεκκίνηση της οικονομίας είναι το μείζον. Αυτήν υπονομεύει η φλυαρία περί ισοδυνάμων. Με βαρύ κόστος που πληρώνουν κυρίως οι άνεργοι. Γι’ αυτούς υπάρχουν άραγε ισοδύναμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2015)

Στα παραπάνω, ιδίως στο κομμάτι περί πανίσχυρων εργαλείων που διαθέτουν οι δανειστές, είναι σκόπιμο να αρχίζουμε να συνειδητοποιούμε ότι υπάρχει και ένα τρίτο, πανισχυρότερο εργαλείο: οι εγγυήσεις έναντι παροχής ρευστότητας από τον ELA.

Όταν ο Βαρουφάκης έκανε τις μανούβρες του (βα)ρουφώντας ρευστότητα του ELA μέσω του τραπεζικού συστήματος, το ρευστό της ΕΚΤ δεν ερχόταν δανεικό κι αγύριστο· αντίθετα, ερχόταν σε αντάλλαγμα ενεχύρων από τα θησαυροφυλάκια των τραπεζών. Με λίγα λόγια, ο ELA έχει στα χέρια του ως ενέχυρο ένα πολύ μεγάλο τμήμα του ενεργητικού των τραπεζών: καλά (εξυπηρετούμενα) δάνεια, μετοχές και εγγυήσεις έναντι δανείων μεγάλων ιδιωτικών επιχειρήσεων κ.ά. παρόμοια.

Με άλλα λόγια, η ΕΚΤ μπορεί να γίνει (με μια μονομερή απόφαση του ΔΣ της) κάτοχος όλων αυτών των περιουσιακών στοιχείων, του «ανθού» της ελληνικής ιδιωτικής οικονομίας. Δεν το κάνει επειδή δεν χρειάζεται να το κάνει, αφού όπως έλεγε ο μέγας γκρανμέτρ του σκακιού Νίμτσοβιτς, «η απειλή είναι ισχυρότερη από την πραγματοποίησή της».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2015)

Σε απάντηση φίλου που με ρώτησε γιατί σταμάτησα να γράφω πολιτικά στη Λεξιλογία: 

Μα επειδή δεν έχει νόημα. Η ελληνική κοινωνία έχει περάσει στο στάδιο της παραίτησης και προτιμάει απλώς να κλέινει τα μάτια και τα αφτιά της. Ο μιθριδατισμός της συνεχίζεται απτόητος. Την ώρα που ο π/θ διάβαζε τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις της κυβέρνησής του και μιλούσε για ανάπτυξη το 2016 και καταδίκαζε το σαξές στόρι των προηγούμενων, ερχόταν στη δημοσιότητα το προσχέδιο του προϋπολογισμού 2016 (της κυβέρνησής του) που δίνει εντελώς διαφορετικά μεγέθη για την επόμενη χρονιά (αρνητικά όλα). Αλλά δεν πειράζει, θα λειτουργήσουμε δημιουργικά και προπάντων ανεξελλήνιστα δημοκρατικά και όλα καλά...

Επιλέγω από τον προϋπολογισμό κομμάτια που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο και αφορούν επίμαχα θέματα αποτίμησης της πολιτικής των προηγούμενων ετών:

Τι έγινε στο επτάμηνο των διαπραγματέυσεων της ΠΦΑ:






Τι συμβαίνει στ' αλήθεια με το χρέος και τι έγινε στ' αλήθεια με το PSI:





Σύγκριση στοιχείων 2014-2015-2016:





Ότι το χρέος φτάνει κοντά στο 200% πια (και γίνεται αναγκαστική κάποια ρύθμισή του) μπορεί να το θεωρήσει κανείς και αποτέλεσμα σατανικά σχεδιασμένου υπολογισμού. Ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να εξετάσουμε την πολιτική να αυξήσουμε κι άλλο το χρέος (αν βρούμε κάποιον να μας δανείσει) για να αναγκαστούν να μας κόψουν μελλοντικά ακόμη περισσότερα.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ανεβάσω τα ανάλογα στοιχεία των προβλέψεων του ΔΝΤ για το 2016 (είναι ακόμη χειρότερα). Αλλά αυτοί είναι γνωστό ότι δενξέρουν να χρησιμοποιούν σωστά τους αριθμούς και τους πολλαπλασιαστές...


----------



## rogne (Oct 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ότι το χρέος φτάνει κοντά στο 200% πια (και γίνεται αναγκαστική κάποια ρύθμισή του) μπορεί να το θεωρήσει κανείς και αποτέλεσμα σατανικά σχεδιασμένου υπολογισμού. Ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να εξετάσουμε την πολιτική να αυξήσουμε κι άλλο το χρέος (αν βρούμε κάποιον να μας δανείσει) για να αναγκαστούν να μας κόψουν μελλοντικά ακόμη περισσότερα.



Μην το γελάς, Δρ. Σαν πολιτική, είναι κάτι σαν το αντίθετο της γερμανικής (πώς να την πούμε, αμερικάνικη ίσως;...).* Κι αν δεν στο ρυθμίσουν τελικά, δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι θα συνεχίσουν να σε δανείζουν. Πράγμα που μεταφέρει τη συζήτηση στο "ποιοι;" (θα σου ρυθμίσουν ή δεν θα σου ρυθμίσουν το χρέος, θα συνεχίσουν ή δεν θα συνεχίσουν να σε δανείζουν). Και μέσω του "ποιοι", η συζήτηση φτάνει και στο "με ποιους όρους;", που τελικά είναι και το μόνο που μετράει σε όλη αυτή την άσκηση (εγχώριας και διεθνούς) πολιτικής μέσω του δημόσιου χρέους στα χρόνια της παγκόσμιας κρίσης. Το να πούμε μετά ότι οι όροι αυτοί θα είναι "καλοί/καλύτεροι" ή "κακοί/χειρότεροι" δεν λέει τίποτα, εκτός αν πούμε _για ποιους_ θα είναι καλοί/καλύτεροι ή κακοί/χειρότεροι.

* "γερμανική"/"αμερικανική" πολιτική: συμβατικοί όροι με καθαρά ευρετική αξία. Μια ανάλυση από ειδικότερους θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να δείξει ότι η αντίθεση αυτή δεν υπάρχει, ή έστω ότι δεν υπάρχει με τέτοια έννοια εθνικής πολιτικής.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2015)

Εγώ θα επανέλθω με τη γνωστή απορία: αν μηδενιστεί το χρέος μας αύριο το πρωί, πόσο χρόνο θέλει η ελληνική οικονομία να επανέλθει στα σημερινά χάλια; Αφήστε, ρητορικό το ερώτημα. Εντωμεταξύ, Πορτογαλία, Ιρλανδία και Ισπανία ξεμπέρδεψαν με τα μνημόνιά τους και φαίνεται πως μπαίνουν σε τροχιά βελτίωσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2015)

Ένας από τους λόγους που έβαλα το διάγραμμα με το χρέος είναι η συζητούμενη ρύθμιση για τοκοχρεωλύσια που δεν θα ξεπερνούν το 15% του ΑΕΠ. Δείτε το διάγραμμα: ισχύει ήδη, ακόμη και αν μείνουμε σε ΑΕΠ των 180 δις και τα δύσκολα τελευταία χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 2030 (που αποκλείεται απλώς και μόνο επειδή ο πληθωρισμός σε 20 χρόνια θα έχει ανεβάσει το ΑΕΠ κατά ένα 20% τουλάχιστον).

Με άλλα λόγια: όλη η συζήτηση για το χρέος μας είναι ένα παραμύθι, αφού οι εταίροι είναι εμφανώς διατεθειμένοι (βλ. PSI) να κάνουν ρυθμίσεις και διευκολύνσεις, αρκεί εμείς να ...

Για τα μετά από τα πιο πάνω αποσιωπητικά, ελπίζω ότι κάποια στιγμή θα καταλάβουμε τι θα είναι το καλύτερο για τη χώρα. Προς το παρόν, η αλλαγή που ήρθε στη χώρα τον Γενάρη είναι προφανές ότι δεν οδήγησε σε καλύτερα πράγματα, ούτε ως υλοποιηθέντα, ούτε ως προβλεπόμενα --και μένω σε αυτό.

Όσο για το ερώτημα της Παλ Αύρας, είναι ρητορικό. Αφού θα έχουμε πρωτογενές έλλειμμα, το χρέος θα αυξηθεί και πάλι...


----------



## rogne (Oct 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού θα έχουμε πρωτογενές έλλειμμα, το χρέος θα αυξηθεί και πάλι...



Σημείωση: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από το 1998 μέχρι το 2008 το χρέος αυξανόταν παρά τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα (που δεν ήταν κάθε χρονιά, αλλά ήταν πάντως αρκετές χρονιές). Πράγμα που δεν μας εμπόδιζε να θεωρούμαστε "τίγρη" της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης. Περασμένα μεγαλεία (μετά χρέους)...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2015)

Αξίζει λοιπόν εδώ μια μνεία στην περίοδο ΚΚΒ' και τη γενικότερη κακοδιαχείριση των δημοσίων οικονομικών. Και στις αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες αναμόρφωσης του ασφαλιστικού. Και, και. Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί τόσες φορές, που νιώθω πια σαν κι εκείνον που έλεγε συνέχεια ανέκδοτα και επειδή τα είχαν μάθει όλα στην παρέα του, τους έλεγε αντί για το ανέκδοτο «το πέντε», «το εικοσιοχτώ» και γελούσαν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2015)

rogne said:


> Σημείωση: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από το 1998 μέχρι το 2008 το χρέος αυξανόταν παρά τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα (που δεν ήταν κάθε χρονιά, αλλά ήταν πάντως αρκετές χρονιές). Πράγμα που δεν μας εμπόδιζε να θεωρούμαστε "τίγρη" της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης. Περασμένα μεγαλεία (μετά χρέους)...



Πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα νομίζω ότι είχαμε μία ή δύο από τις χρονιές του Σημίτη, και όχι τίποτα μεγάλα ποσοστά. Θα το ψάξω, πάντως, από περιέργεια και για να μη μιλάω από μνήμης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2015)

Παρένθεση με σημερινό Πετρουλάκη, που έχει και γλωσσικές παραπομπές:


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2015)

Όταν σε κανένα χρόνο δεν θα έχει μείνει πλέον τίποτα άλλο να φορολογήσουμε, συνταξη να μειώσουμε, ταμείο να το οικειοποιηθούμε, τί άλλο θα κάνουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2015)

Εσύ τι λες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Παρένθεση με σημερινό Πετρουλάκη, που έχει και γλωσσικές παραπομπές:



Έχει *σχεδόν* σωστή αλφαβητική σειρά. (Ομολογώ ότι θα εντυπωσιαζόμουν αν ήταν ολόσωστη.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επιλέγω από τον προϋπολογισμό κομμάτια που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο και αφορούν επίμαχα θέματα αποτίμησης της πολιτικής των προηγούμενων ετών:


Προσθέτω και αυτό που κυκλοφορεί μετά από τον εντοπισμό του (έχουμε κάνει και εδώ ομηρικούς καβγάδες για το «πόσο ήταν τελικά το έλλειμμα»).


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εσύ τι λες;



Αν ήξερα δεν θα ρώταγα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αν ήξερα δεν θα ρώταγα.


Κι εγώ αν ήξερα, θα σου απαντούσα... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

rogne said:


> Σημείωση: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, από το 1998 μέχρι το 2008 το χρέος αυξανόταν παρά τα πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα (που δεν ήταν κάθε χρονιά, αλλά ήταν πάντως αρκετές χρονιές). Πράγμα που δεν μας εμπόδιζε να θεωρούμαστε "τίγρη" της νοτιοανατολικής Ευρώπης. Περασμένα μεγαλεία (μετά χρέους)...





drsiebenmal said:


> Πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα νομίζω ότι είχαμε μία ή δύο από τις χρονιές του Σημίτη, και όχι τίποτα μεγάλα ποσοστά. Θα το ψάξω, πάντως, από περιέργεια και για να μη μιλάω από μνήμης.



Λοιπόν, όπως είπα, το ψάχνω. Στο άρθρο για τον Σημίτη, στη βικιπαίδεια, γράφει:

Για την πρώτη τετραετία:



> Η δημοσιονομική εξυγίανση προχώρησε με εντυπωσιακούς ρυθμούς. Το έλλειμμα και το χρέος μειώθηκαν σημαντικά. Σύμφωνα με τα αναθεωρημένα στοιχεία της Eurostat την περίοδο αυτή το έλλειμμα της γενικής κυβέρνησης μειώθηκε από το 9,1% του ΑΕΠ το 1995 στο 3,1% το 1999. Το δημόσιο χρέος μειώθηκε από 97% του ΑΕΠ το 1995 στο 94% το 1999. Η Ελλάδα αύξησε σημαντικά τα φορολογικά της έσοδα την περίοδο αυτή και συγκράτησε τις πρωτογενείς δαπάνες, καταφέρνοντας να έχει πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα. Το πρωτογενές πλεόνασµα αυξήθηκε από 2,2% του ΑΕΠ το 1995 σε 4,3% το 1999. Έτσι και σε συνδυασμό με τη μείωση του κόστους εξυπηρέτησης του δημοσίου χρέους, από 11,2% του ΑΕΠ το 1995 στο 7,4% το 1999, κατάφερε την σημαντική μείωση ελλειμμάτων και χρέους.
> 
> Η μεγάλη αυτή δημοσιονομική εξυγίανση επετεύχθη μάλιστα χωρίς να υπονομευτεί η αναπτυξιακή προοπτική της χώρας. Η ελληνική οικονομία αναπτυσσόταν με ρυθμούς 3,5% κατά μέσο όρο ετησίως την περίοδο 1996-2000 αρκετά υψηλότερα του μ.ο. της ευρωζώνης, 2,4%. Οι συνολικές επενδύσεις αυξήθηκαν από 17,7% του ΑΕΠ το 1995 στο 21,6% του ΑΕΠ το 2000. Οι δαπάνες για δηµόσιες επενδύσεις, που συγχρηµατοδοτούνταν σε µεγάλο βαθµό από τους πόρους των διαρθρωτικών ταµείων της ΕΕ, κινήθηκαν σε υψηλά επίπεδα.


Για τη δεύτερη τετραετία:



> Τα οικονομικά μεγέθη της περιόδου 2000-2003 έπειτα από συνεχείς αναθεωρήσεις τόσο των δημοσιονομικών όσο και των εθνικολογιστικών μεγεθών δείχνουν ότι οι ρυθμοί ανάπτυξης συνέχισαν να είναι υψηλοί. Κατά μέσο όρο η οικονομία αναπτύχθηκε σε σταθερές τιμές 4,5% ετησίως, ωθούμενη κυρίως από τις επενδύσεις (8,5% μέση ετήσια πραγματική αύξηση). Η κατανάλωση, ιδιωτική και κρατική, αυξήθηκε επίσης (3,8% μέση ετήσια πραγματική αύξηση) τροφοδοτούμενη και από τους υψηλούς ρυθμούς πιστωτικής επέκτασης. Η πιστωτική επέκταση ήταν υψηλή λόγω της απελευθέρωσης της τραπεζικής αγοράς μέσω και των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων τραπεζών την προηγούμενη δεκαετία και της ευκολότερης πρόσβασης στις διεθνείς χρηματαγορές.
> 
> Ο πληθωρισμός συνέχισε να είναι υψηλότερος από τον ευρωπαϊκό μέσο όρο τροφοδοτούμενος από την υψηλή ζήτηση, τα χαμηλά επιτόκια και φυσικά τις ολιγοπωλιακές συνθήκες σε πολλές αγορές προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών (3,4% ο μέσος ετήσιος πληθωρισμός) αν και φυσικά πολύ χαμηλότερος από παλαιότερα. Η απελευθέρωση της αγοράς των τηλεπικοινωνιών όπως και η ίδρυση της Cosmote την προηγούμενη δεκαετία, αντίθετα με τις υπόλοιπες αγορές, βοήθησαν να μην υπάρχουν πιέσεις στις τιμές των τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> 
> Το έλλειμμα της γενικής κυβέρνησης την περίοδο αυτή αυξήθηκε από το 3,7% το 2000 στο 5,6% το 2003, παρόλο που το 2000-2002 υπήρχε πρωτογενές πλεόνασμα (από 3,6% το 2000 στο -0,7% το 2003). Η αναθεώρηση των δημοσιονομικών στοιχείων το 2004 από την κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή οδήγησε στην απόφαση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή να υπαχθεί η Ελλάδα σε καθεστώς επιτήρησης. Η επιτήρηση αυτή έληξε το 2007, όπως αποδείχτηκε εκ των υστέρων με τη χρησιμοποίηση εκ νέου λανθασμένων στοιχείων.



Δυστυχώς, στο αντίστοιχο άρθρο της Βικιπαίδειας για τον Κώστα Καραμανλή δεν υπάρχουν σχετικά στοιχεία, οπότε πρέπει να το ψάξω κι άλλο.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2015)

Κάτι παρόμοιο θυμόμουν κι εγώ πάντως, πολλά πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα επί Σημίτη (πρέπει να είχε και ο ΚΚΒ΄ κάνα-δύο). Αλλά για να τα λέμε όλα, το δημόσιο χρέος στην οκταετία του αυξήθηκε συνολικά κατά 85 δις. Στην πενταετία ΚΚΒ΄, κατά 115 δις (στο περίπου και τα δύο νούμερα). Ένα 200αράκι και οι δύο μαζί. Not bad.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Μα το δημόσιο χρέος δεν είναι πρόβλημα να αυξάνει αν συμβαδίζει με μεγαλύτερη (και κατά προτίμηση παραγωγική και όχι καταναλωτική) αύξηση του ΑΕΠ (πώς το είπες αυτό; αμερικάνικη μέθοδο -- ναι, κάπως έτσι λειτουργεί). Με άλλα λόγια, αν τα δανεικά γεννάνε περισσότερα χρήματα και δεν γίνονται ατόφια κατανάλωση ειδών εξωτερικού. Όπως δεν είναι λύση να μειωθεί το δημόσιο χρέος αν για να συμβεί αυτό καταρρακωθεί το ΑΕΠ (έργο που ίσως δούμε προσεχώς στις οθόνες μας). Το θέμα είναι ότι στη δεύτερη θητεία ΚΚΒ', με το υπουργείο Οικονομίας στα χέρια του γραφικού χαρτοπετσετάκια, το βασικό εργαλείο για την αύξηση του ΑΕΠ ήταν τα διάφορα πριμ εισαγωγής ξένων προϊόντων με δανεικά από το εξωτερικό.


----------



## rogne (Oct 8, 2015)

Σωστός. Κρατάω ωστόσο όλες τις επιφυλάξεις μου (και) για τα χρηματοπιστωτικά εργαλεία Σημίτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2015)

Για (τα καλύτερα από) αυτά θα σε πείσω (ελπίζω) μελλοντικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Ιστορικές στιγμές:


----------



## stathis (Oct 9, 2015)

Εμβληματική εικόνα, από κάθε άποψη :)

(στις επόμενες εκλογές, σε καναδυό χρονάκια, το προεκλογικό σποτ των ΑΝΕΛ θα δείχνει τον Καμμένο ως πάλιουρα σε μονάδα του Έβρου να παίρνει υπό την προστασία του τον μικρό και ψαρωμένο Αλέξη, που μόλις έχει αφιχθεί από το κέντρο εκπαίδευσης, και να του μαθαίνει πώς να καβατζώνεται, πώς να ξεχώνεται από τις αγγαρείες και πώς να φιδιάζει στο καψιμί όταν ο υπόλοιπος λόχος γυαλίζει τα πυροβόλα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2015)

Εμβληματικότατη ιδίως εδώ, που άνοιξε ο φακός και βλέπουμε τι εξετάζουν τόσο εμβριθώς στην πρώτη φωτό:





Το μενού!


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμβληματικότατη ιδίως εδώ, που άνοιξε ο φακός και βλέπουμε τι εξετάζουν τόσο εμβριθώς στην πρώτη φωτό. Το μενού!


Τον κατάλογο του ντελίβερι.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Earion (Oct 20, 2015)

*9 πρόσφατα φάουλ της κυβέρνησης για τα οποία κανείς δεν δείχνει να νοιάζεται Μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα της Δεύτερης Φοράς Αριστερά.*

... Τώρα σαφώς χειρότερα μνημόνια περνούν χωρίς να ανοίξει μύτη, η ακροδεξιά βρίσκεται και επισήμως στην κυβέρνηση, η Εκκλησία κι ο Στρατός έχουν την τιμητική τους. Και μπορεί να τα γράφουμε κι αυτά, όμως κανείς δεν έχει πια τη δύναμη ή την όρεξη να αντιδράσει. Αποφάσεις και πολιτικές που κανονικά θα έβγαζαν τον κόσμο στο δρόμο, σήμερα περνούν πλέον απαρατήρητες.

1) Η νέα σύνθεση κυβέρνησης

2) Δεύτερη φορά με την ρατσιστική ακροδεξιά 

3) Οι αγκαλιές με την Εκκλησία 

4) Το στρατόκαβλο ίματζ 

5) Κοτσακάς

6) Υπουργοί με «προβληματικό πόθεν έσχες»

7) Τα προεκλογικά ισοδύναμα 

8) Η εμφάνιση στην Αμερική

9) Επικοινωνιακή τακτική 

+ Δύο μεγάλα καλά 

Άρης Δημοκίδης, Lifo 19.10.2015


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2015)

*Ένα κόμμα-επικοινωνιακό κόλπο* (του _Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη_)

Καταλάβατε τι συμβαίνει στη χώρα μας τις τελευταίες μέρες; Ψηφίζεται στη Βουλή για τρίτη φορά αυτό που τις προηγούμενες δύο γέμισε την Πλατεία Συντάγματος με οργισμένα πλήθη που έβαζαν φωτιές και έσπαγαν μάρμαρα για τις ζωές που τους έκλεβαν. Ήταν εκείνες οι ηρωικές ημέρες που άκουγες συχνότερα τις λέξεις προδότες και γερμανοτσολιάδες από τις καλημέρα- καλησπέρα (έτσι κι αλλιώς πολλοί την είχαν κόψει την καλημέρα τελείως), ενώ πού και φορά πρόβαλλαν από την αχλύ των δακρυγόνων οι σεπτές μορφές του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη και του Μανόλη Γλέζου με την οργή του λαού χαραγμένη στο πρόσωπό τους, υποβασταζόμενοι από τους αρχηγούς του αντιμνημονιακού μετώπου. Έλεγες ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα μαζευτεί κόσμος στο Σύνταγμα θα ήταν για να στηθούν κρεμάλες.

Φευ, την επόμενη φορά στο Σύνταγμα μαζεύτηκαν 300, όλοι μέσα στη Βουλή και έξω οι ανθοπώλες. Οι πάλαι υποβαστάζοντες τους θρυλικούς αγωνιστές αρχηγοί ψήφιζαν ανεπαισθήτως το δικό τους Μνημόνιο και ο λαός, εκείνος που παλιά μάζευαν στις ρούγες, σήμερα ήταν σπίτι. Πού πήγε η ιερή του αγανάκτηση τώρα που όλα είναι χειρότερα; Κουράστηκε, στόμωσε, αποκαρδιώθηκε και εγκατέλειψε; Μίσησε τόσο πολύ τους προηγούμενους ώστε έδωσε σε αυτούς οσηδήποτε ανοχή χρειαστεί; Τους πίστεψε τόσο πολύ που ακόμα ζει στη φαντασίωση που του χάρισαν απλόχερα μέχρι να νιώσει στην τσέπη του την πραγματικότητα; Σε κάθε περίπτωση ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του λαού χειραγωγήθηκε. Δύο κόμματα, και κυρίως ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, έδειξαν εκπληκτική δύναμη και ικανότητα διαχείρισης του θυμού και της ελπίδας του κόσμου επί πέντε χρόνια και της παραίτησης και του φόβου του τώρα.

Παρακολουθεί ο λαός απαθής σήμερα να του βάζουν μεγαλύτερους φόρους αυτοί που κατήγγειλαν την υπερφορολόγηση, να του αυξάνουν εισιτήρια και χαράτσια αυτοί που τον καλούσαν να μην τα πληρώνει, να του μειώνουν την επιδότηση πετρελαίου οι ίδιοι που μιλούσαν για δολοφόνους με μαγκάλια, να κόβουν τη χρηματοδότηση του ΕΣΥ εκείνοι που μιλούσαν για νοσοκομεία-νεκροταφεία, να αφήνουν χιλιάδες κενά στα σχολεία αυτοί που ούρλιαζαν για εγκατάλειψη της δημόσιας Παιδείας, να περικόπτουν μισθούς και να εξολοθρεύουν συντάξεις αυτοί που μιλούσαν για βίαιη φτωχοποίηση των Ελλήνων, να διογκώνουν την ανεργία αυτοί που αδιακόπως φώναζαν για τους 1,5 εκατομμύριο ανέργους (για αυτοκτονίες δεν ακούει πια γιατί προφανώς σταμάτησαν να καταμετρώνται στις 25 Ιανουαρίου). Μία σουρεαλιστική αντιστροφή της πραγματικότητας με ένα χλωμό σενάριο που γεφυρώνει το κενό ανάμεσα στις δύο εποχές: «Εμείς διαπραγματευτήκαμε σκληρά- μα και οι άλλοι διαπραγμάτευση κάνανε, ναι αλλά εμάς μας εκβίαζαν- μα και τους άλλους τους εκβίαζαν, οι άλλοι το πίστευαν, εμάς είναι αντίθετο στην ιδεολογία μας».

Δεν χρειάστηκε καν να προσπαθήσουν να επινοήσουν κάτι σοβαρότερο από αυτό το φαιδρό στόρι «και τώρα δίκιο έχουμε και τότε δίκιο είχαμε». Με αυτό πήραν εκλογές από τα αποδυτήρια και με αυτό κέρδισαν την εξέδρα χωρίς να παίξουν μπάλα. Έπεισαν γιατί αυτό που ξέρουν να κάνουν καλά είναι να πείθουν. Αυτό είναι στην ουσία ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Ένα σοφά μελετημένο, καλοσχεδιασμένο και αποτελεσματικό Εργαστήριο Επικοινωνίας. Ένα τεράστιο επικοινωνιακό κόλπο που έχει στηθεί στα πάνελ, στον Τύπο και το διαδίκτυο, τόσο αριστοτεχνικά δομημένο που κάνει τους πολιτικούς του αντιπάλους να μοιάζουν με ερασιτέχνες. Το πολιτικό του περιεχόμενο ήταν της τάξεως του 2.5% και αυτό το πήρε ο Λαφαζάνης και έφυγε. Όμως δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, μολονότι τρώθηκε πολιτικά διατήρησε ανέπαφο το επικοινωνιακό του κέλυφος, τη σημαντικότερη δηλαδή περιουσία του. Επειδή όμως δεν γίνεται να κυβερνήσεις για πολύ με επικοινωνία, το μέγα ερώτημα είναι αν έχει τη δυνατότητα να την υποκαταστήσει με πολιτική. Κυρίως με δική του πολιτική ταυτότητα πέραν του υβριδίου ρητορική Λαφαζάνη, πολιτική Σαμαρά με στολή Καμμένου, που είναι σήμερα. 

(Πηγή)


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2015)

Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα είναι ναι, γενικά.
Από την άλλη η αδιαφορία του αγανακτισμένου λαού κλπ. κλπ. απλά αποδεικνύει ότι είμαστε πρόβατα και κατεβαίνουμε σε διαδηλώσεις κλπ. μόνο με υποκίνηση. Και μάλιστα με υποκίνηση ό,τι να ’ναι. Αρκεί ένας στους είκοσι να είναι ο υποκινητής κι οι δεκαεννιά ακολουθούν. Για να μην πω ένας στους πενήντα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2015)

*Τέλος από την ΓΓ Εσόδων
Την έξοδο στην Κ. Σαββαΐδου έδειξε το Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο*
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500034382

Βλακείες, βλακείες, βλακείες. Μην υπάρξει βλακεία των προηγούμενων που δεν θα επαναλάβουν κι αυτοί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2015)

Φαντάζομαι ότι θα βάλουν από την τσέπη τους την αποζημίωση που προβλέπει το συμβόλαιό της, η οποία από ό,τι ξέρω δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη για τους Γ.Γ. Δημοσίων Εσόδων. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε, κατά τη γνώμη μου, όταν άφησαν να κυκλοφορήσει η είδηση ότι ζήτησε ο ίδιος ο πρωθυπουργός από τον υπουργό Τσακαλώτο να προτείνει την παραίτηση στην κ. Σαββαΐδου. Από τη στιγμή που δημοσιοποιήθηκε το αίτημα και εκτέθηκε ο πρωθυπουργός, δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν πίσω. Έτσι, όμως, οι αντίπαλοι της κυβέρνησης θα θεωρήσουν ότι η κυβέρνηση ήθελε από το υψηλότερο επίπεδό της να απαλλαγεί, όπως έκανε και ο Σαμαράς με τον Θεοχάρη, από τον ενοχλητικό υπεύθυνο της ανεξάρτητης αρχής. Και θα ψάχνουν όλοι να βρουν τους πραγματικούς λόγους της τόσο μεγάλης ενόχλησης.

(Για την αποζημίωση ποιος ενδιαφέρεται; Τουλάχιστον από όσους έχουν καταλάβει το πραγματικό κόστος της πρώτης θητείας Συριζανέλ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2015)

Μα είναι δυνατόν να αφήσει κυβέρνηση τον έλεγχο της ΓΓΔΕ (και του ΣΔΟΕ, από το τέλος του μήνα) σε ανεξάρτητη αρχή; Και πώς θα προστατεύεται ο εργαζόμενος πολίτης, ο δικηγόρος, ο έμπορος, ο επιχειρηματίας, ο κατασκευαστής, ο πολιτικός, ακόμη και ο κοινωνικός αγωνιστής από τις αυθαιρεσίες της εξουσίας με όπλο το μακρύ χέρι της Εφορίας;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 23, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Φαντάζομαι ότι θα βάλουν από την τσέπη τους την αποζημίωση που προβλέπει το συμβόλαιό της, η οποία από ό,τι ξέρω δεν είναι διόλου ευκαταφρόνητη για τους Γ.Γ. Δημοσίων Εσόδων. Έτσι δεν είναι;



250.000 ευρώ.
Φραγκοδίφραγκα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2015)

Πενταροδεκάρες, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Φίλη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 23, 2015)

Όπως είπε εμμέσως και ο Νίκελ, εδώ αυξήθηκε το χρέος κατά 80 δις, οι 250 χιλιάδες ευρώ μας πείραξαν; Όσο για την κυρία Σαββαΐδου, νομίζω ότι δικαιούται και τους μισθούς που θα εισέπραττε ως το τέλος της θητείας της.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2015)

Επίσης, ως γνωστόν το ελληνικό κράτος έχει σταματήσει να πληρώνει τα χρέη του. Σιγά μην της πληρώσει αυτά που θα επιδικαστούν, στα χαρτιά θα τα κερδίσει μόνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2015)

Επίσκεψη Ολάντ στην Αθήνα (22-23/10/15). Οι υπουργοί Ε. Τσακαλώτος και Ν. Φίλης και ο ΠτΒ Ν. Βούτσης.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2015)

Μια σύντομη παρένθεση για τη Σαββαΐδου:

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω αν η κ. Σαββαΐδου είναι ένοχη για αυτά για τα οποία την κάλεσε ο εισαγγελέας να δώσει εξηγήσεις. Θύμωσα ωστόσο πολύ επειδή προσπάθησα να μπω στη θέση υπεύθυνου και ευσυνείδητου λειτουργού που ακούει την κυβερνητική εκπρόσωπο να κάνει τις παρακάτω δηλώσεις όταν δεν έχει αποφανθεί η δικαιοσύνη:

Όπως αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι, σε τέτοιες εποχές δύσκολες, δύσκολες για την ελληνική κοινωνία, για τον ελληνικό λαό, δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτό, ειδικά σε δημόσιους λειτουργούς, να λειτουργούν ενάντια στο δημόσιο συμφέρον. Επίσης, όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά να ευνοούν τις συγκεκριμένες επιχειρήσεις οι οποίες ευνοήθηκαν και στο παρελθόν από άλλες κυβερνήσεις και οι οποίες αποτέλεσαν τον πυρήνα της διαπλοκής. Σ’ αυτή τη χώρα υπάρχουν νόμοι, κανόνες, και θα τηρηθούν.
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27381&subid=2&pubid=35235593​
Αυτά είναι τσαλαβουτήματα σε άγαρμπο σταλινισμό. Αν ήμουν η Σαββαΐδου, θα ήθελα να τους πάρω και τα σώβρακα για τη δυσφήμηση.

...............................

Μετά περνάς το ενδυματολογικό σοκ και σκέφτεσαι ότι πόσο πια να τους θυμώσεις... :)


----------



## panadeli (Oct 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Πενταροδεκάρες, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Φίλη.



I stand corrected.


----------



## rogne (Oct 29, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι τελικά διώκεται για κακούργημα η Σαββαΐδου...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 29, 2015)

Αν ωστόσο γι' αυτό αποπέμφθηκε, αυτό σημαίνει καταστρατήγηση του τεκμηρίου της αθωότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2015)

Ας αποπέμψουν τουλάχιστον και τους άλλους ΔΥ, που έχουν καταδικαστεί κιόλας πρωτόδικα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2015)

Το πόστο είναι καυτό. Είσαι συνεχώς στο έλεος των εισαγγελέων, που θα θέλουν να ελέγξουν αν οι εξαιρέσεις στις τυπικές διαδικασίες είναι σύννομες ή υπηρετούν το κλασικό μοτίβο της εξυπηρέτησης ημετέρων. Αν σε διορίσει ο υπουργός, όλοι θα νομίζουν ότι θα ενεργείς συνεχώς με εντολές εκείνου που σε διόρισε. Οπότε οι δανειστές απαιτούν διεθνή διαγωνισμό. 

*«Ντέρμπι» κυβέρνησης-Τρόικας για τον νέο Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων*
http://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...roikas-gia-ton-neo-grammatea-dimosion-esodon/


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2015)

Εγώ θα το έβαζα στα αισιόδοξα, γιατί βλέπω ότι είναι μια προσπάθεια να υπάρξει μια στοιχειώδης διαφάνεια και ουδετερότητα στην επιλογή κάποιου στελέχους. 
Άντε, και στις υπόλοιπες θέσεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2015)

Προφανώς η είδηση δεν ήταν μούφα όπως υπέθεσα όταν την πρωτοείδα.

*Επίραμμα στις στολές των σωμάτων ασφαλείας οι άγιοι-προστάτες (sic) κάθε όπλου, με απόφαση Καμμένου* (*Ποντίκι*)

Τα επιράμματα είναι έτοιμα (*εδώ*)

Φυσικά, «προαιρετικά». Αλίμονο.

Το επίραμμα με το χρωματιστό αστέρι θα έρθει αργότερα.

Όπως λέει στο κείμενο, ο στρατηγός Κωσταράκος αναλαμβάνει Πρόεδρος της Στρατιωτικής Επιτροπής της Ε.Ε. στις Βρυξέλλες. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ενθουσιαστούν με αυτές τις ρηξικέλευθες ιδέες του.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2015)

Τα στρατιωτικά κείμενα τα λένε _επιράμματα_ ή _επιρράμματα_; (Για να μη χάνουμε τη γλωσσική διάσταση.  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2015)

επί*ρρ*αμμα, φυσικά


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 9, 2015)

*• Τι είδος Αριστερά, λέτε, ότι είναι αυτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ;*

Τώρα που ο ριζοσπαστισμός της ευκολίας κατέπεσε, αυτό που βλέπω δεν είναι κάποιος ρεαλισμός της αυτεπίγνωσης, αλλά μια «οπορτουνιστική» τεχνική εξουσίας.

Χωρίς να υπάρξουν πραγματικές εξηγήσεις για τη στροφή του κυβερνώντος ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, χωρίς δηλαδή τη ρητή αναθεώρηση του προγράμματος (της Θεσσαλονίκης ή των άλλων πολιτικοϊδεολογικών κειμένων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), κάποιοι πάνε να κυβερνήσουν παίρνοντας μέτρα, διορίζοντας στελέχη, κάνοντας παρελάσεις κ.λπ. Αριστερός ρεαλισμός για μένα δεν σημαίνει, όμως, να πηδάει κανείς από τη διαρκή κολακεία των κινημάτων στο «κόμμα του κράτους».

Σημαίνει αναγνώριση των δυσκολιών και των ορίων, πολιτική σύνεση και σοβαρή ενασχόληση με ένα πολύ σύνθετο κοινωνικό ζήτημα (κυρίως με το ζήτημα των ανέργων και των επισφαλών εργαζομένων).

*• Φοβάστε ότι η κυβέρνηση θα τα κάνει ακόμα χειρότερα ή διατηρείτε μια μικρή ελπίδα ότι ίσως οδηγηθούμε σε κάποιο ξέφωτο;*

Φοβάμαι την απογοήτευση και τον κυνισμό. Τις επιπτώσεις τους στο δημόσιο πνεύμα. Η κακή διαχείριση μιας ιστορικής ευκαιρίας («πρώτη φορά Αριστερά») δυναμώνει στην κοινωνία τάσεις μηδενισμού μαζί με την αίσθηση ενός συνολικού αδιεξόδου. Βλέπουμε από την άλλη τι γίνεται στην Ευρώπη ή τουλάχιστον σε ένα μεγάλο τμήμα της: είναι η «στιγμή» των νέων δεξιών λαϊκισμών, όχι μόνο στη συντηρητική Πολωνία αλλά και στις σκανδιναβικές χώρες και αλλού.

Ανησυχώ, λοιπόν, για το εκκρεμές που μπορεί να πάει από έναν ματαιωμένο αριστερό λαϊκισμό σε μια δεξιά «αντιπολιτική». Δεν θα ήθελα οι αποτυχίες της συριζαϊκής Αριστεράς να γεννήσουν νέο φαρμάκι δημαγωγίας και αντίδρασης: είτε έναν λαϊκοδεξιό πατερναλισμό είτε μια ρηχή ρητορική κατά των άχρηστων κομμάτων και του Δημοσίου.

Να περάσουμε, ας πούμε, από τις ανοησίες του αριστερού ριζοσπαστισμού στην «αλλεργία» για κάθε αριστερή ευαισθησία και μνήμη. Αυτό το φοβάμαι και το απεύχομαι.

Νικόλας Σεβαστάκης, συνέντευξη στη Βένα Γεωργακοπούλου (_Εφ. Συν_. 8 Νοεμβρίου 2015)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2015)

*Τσακαλώτος: «Είμαστε θύματα της... επιτυχίας μας»*
https://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/tsakalotos-eimaste-thymata-tis-epityhias-mas

Κάποιοι θα σχολιάσουν ότι με κάτι τέτοια φαίνεται η αγγλική κουλτούρα του κύριου Τσακαλώτου. Έχει αρχίσει να μιμείται το χιούμορ του Όσκαρ Γουάιλντ και την τάση του προς την παραδοξολογία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

Το Τμήμα Εργατικής Πολιτικής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καλεί τους/ις εργαζόμενους/ες, συνταξιούχους, άνεργους/ες, νέους και νέες να συμμετάσχουν στην κεντρική απεργιακή συγκέντρωση της Αθήνας στις 11.00 στην Πλατεία Κλαυθμώνος και στις αντίστοιχες κινητοποιήσεις και συγκεντρώσεις των εργαζομένων σε όλη τη χώρα.

Τους καλεί να δώσουν τη δική τους δυναμική απάντηση σε όλους αυτούς που με κάθε μέσο προσπαθούν να επιβάλλουν (sic) τη συνέχιση των πολιτικών που οδήγησαν στην ισοπέδωση των εργασιακών και ασφαλιστικών δικαιωμάτων, τη φτωχοποίηση της κοινωνίας, τη διάλυση του κοινωνικού κράτους, την αύξηση της ανεργίας και οδήγησαν σε απόγνωση χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μας.
http://syriza.gr/article/id/63203/S...ys-ekbiasmoys-twn-daneistwn.html#.VkMU4b926gl

Τελικά κάποιοι έχουν περισσότερο χιούμορ και από τον Τσακαλώτο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2015)

Σαν μια πρώην βουλευτή του Σύριζα που κατήγγειλε σήμερα το πρωί στον Βήμα ΦΜ παρακρατικές ενέργειες στην υπόθεση Πανούση.


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2015)

@ nickel: Μα αυτό είναι πατροπαράδοτο χιουμοράκι (ελληνικό, καθόλου βρετανικό): το ίδιο που έχουν τόσα χρόνια οι ΠΑΣΚΕ-ΔΑΚΕ, που προκηρύσσουν τις γενικές απεργίες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2015)

Rogne, στις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις η ΠΑΣΚΕ έκανε απεργίες όποτε ήταν κυβέρνηση η ΝΔ και η ΔΑΚΕ όποτε ήταν κυβέρνηση το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Συνήθως απόφευγαν τη σύγκρουση με το κόμμα τους μέχρι το σημείο που θίγονταν τα κεκτημένα των συνδικαλιστοπατέρων των ίδιων, δηλαδή όχι μέσα σε δυο μήνες από εκλογές και συνήθως μετά από κάποια ρήξη. 
Εδώ βλέπουμε διαδικασίες πολύ πιο γρήγορες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

Υπάρχει και μια πιο ξεκάθαρη «σχιζοφρένεια» που ενισχύει το χιούμορ ή τον σουρεαλισμό της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης. Οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις ισχυρίζονταν ότι είναι κυβερνήσεις όλων των Ελλήνων. Αυτή εδώ ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι κυβέρνηση αυτών που απεργούν. Όλα αυτά σε επίπεδο χιουμοριστικής αξιοποίησης. Δεν κάνουμε σοβαρή ανάλυση, έτσι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2015)

Ουφ! Τουλάχιστον έκλεισε αυτή η εκκρεμότητα...

*Προς επικύρωση 12 Πράξεις Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου*

Μια και μιλήσαμε για χιούμορ, δείτε και τη σχετική επίδειξη στο κείμενο του Ρίζου...


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2015)

SBE said:


> Rogne, στις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις η ΠΑΣΚΕ έκανε απεργίες όποτε ήταν κυβέρνηση η ΝΔ και η ΔΑΚΕ όποτε ήταν κυβέρνηση το ΠΑΣΟΚ. Συνήθως απόφευγαν τη σύγκρουση με το κόμμα τους μέχρι το σημείο που θίγονταν τα κεκτημένα των συνδικαλιστοπατέρων των ίδιων, δηλαδή όχι μέσα σε δυο μήνες από εκλογές και συνήθως μετά από κάποια ρήξη.
> Εδώ βλέπουμε διαδικασίες πολύ πιο γρήγορες.



Δεν ισχύει καθόλου αυτό που λες για τα μνημονιακά χρόνια. ΠΑΣΚΕ-ΔΑΚΕ μια χαρά "γρήγορες διαδικασίες" ακολούθησαν, επισπεύδοντας τη σύγκρουση με το κόμμα τους και, στην πορεία, σπάζοντας διάφορα ρεκόρ αριθμού γενικών απεργιών.


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2015)

Δεν κάνει κακό να θυμόμαστε το παρελθόν πότε πότε.



Elsa said:


> Και να θυμάσαι πάντοτε ότι στις ύβρεις των αντιπάλων μας δεν απαντάμε την Υβριν της αλαζονικής εξουσίας μας.


----------



## rogne (Nov 12, 2015)

Earion said:


> Δεν κάνει κακό να θυμόμαστε το παρελθόν πότε πότε.



The point being...?


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 25, 2015)

Ας μη χαθεί η πινελιά του μεγάλου ΚΥΡ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Είναι 2009 και σου δίνουν αυτή τη φωτογραφία από το μέλλον. «Στο Προεδρικό, το 2015» σου λένε. Πόσες απορίες σού δημιουργούνται;








Spoiler



Μα πότε πια θα αρχίσουν να προσλαμβάνουν άνδρες πρακτικογράφους;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Spoiler



[Τρώνε πίτσες στο Προεδρικό;]



Note to all: Δεν αρκεί να κρύβετε το κείμενο μέσα στις ετικέτες Spoiler, πρέπει να το τοποθετείτε και μέσα σε αγκύλες [...] ώστε να μην είναι ορατό στην οθόνη Activity.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Η πολιτική αγυρτεία κατέβηκε πολλά σκαλιά σήμερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Plannin (Oiktran)...





(Πηγή)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Το σχόλιο του Ανδρέα Πετρουλάκη:


[...]
Το τωρινό «μονά ζυγά δικά μου» σχέδιό του είναι προφανές ότι στόχευε να εγκλωβίσει την αντιπολίτευση στην κλασική του παγίδα που στο μέλλον θα διδάσκεται στην πολιτική θεωρία ως «μέθοδος Τσίπρα». Αν συμφωνούσαν, θα έλεγε ότι ήταν υποχρεωμένος να υπακούσει στην κοινή γραμμή που τον δέσμευε αν και ο ίδιος είχε άλλη γνώμη. Τα δε στελέχη του στα κανάλια θα συνέχιζαν το τροπάρι ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ υποχρεώνεται και εκβιάζεται ενώ η αντιπολίτευση πιστεύει στα μνημόνια και το φχαριστιέται. Αν διαφωνούσαν, θα τους κατήγγειλε ότι δεν δέχτηκαν να σώσουν όλοι μαζί τις συντάξεις και τώρα είναι υποχρεωμένος να τις περικόψει μόνος του, εκβιαζόμενος φυσικά. Οπως όμως έλεγε και ο Ντούσαν Ίβκοβιτς μετά από έναν επαναληπτικό του Ολυμπιακού με την Παρτιζάν, «ντεν είμαστε παιντιά, μπρε, να φάμε την ίντια παγίντα ντιό φορές». 

Αλλά έχει κι άλλα, εδώ:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.politiki&id=44070


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2015)

Στις ΗΠΑ ξέρω ότι κάτι τέτοια πιάνουν, γιατί —λέει— ο λόγος του είναι συμβόλαιο (των πολιτικών) και δεν νοείται να πουν ποτέ ψέμματα και λοιπές αηδίες που τις πιστεύουν οι ψηφοφόροι. 
Στην Ελλάδα από πότε άρχισαν να πιάνουν κάτι τέτοια μεταξύ των ψηφοφόρων (εκτός των εθελοτυφλούντων);


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2015)

Πώς κάποιες δηλώσεις θα μπορούσαν τώρα να αποκτήσουν ιδιαίτερο νόημα...

*Σταθάκης: «Κατάργηση του ΕΝΦΙΑ, το συντομότερο δυνατό»
Πρώτο Θέμα, 19/3/2015*
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/460723/stathakis-katargisi-tou-enfia-to-sudomotero-dunato/


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2015)

*Αξιολόγηση* 

Καλημέρα. Να διευκρινίσω ότι, όταν σε διάφορες συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ τασσόμουν υπέρ της αξιολόγησης, την εννοούσα με την κλασική της σημασία, ως διαδικασία με την οποία επιλέγεις τους πιο άξιους. Όχι σαν διαδικασία αντικατάστασης ικανών και μη με κομματικούς φίλους. Δηλαδή, αυτό που γίνεται πάλι σήμερα στην ανακύκλωση όλων των κακών συνηθειών του παρελθόντος με άθλια προσχήματα και δικαιολογίες. Ενίοτε και με ύφος Πολάκη. Ρίγη!


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2015)

Δηλαδή θες αξιολόγηση για να εφαρμοστεί αξιοκρατία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2015)

Θέλω, αν είναι να πάρω κάποιο μεταφραστικό έργο από το κράτος, να μη χρειαστεί να μιλήσω πρώτα στον φίλο μου που έχει άκρες στην κυβέρνηση.


----------



## rogne (Dec 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θέλω, αν είναι να πάρω κάποιο μεταφραστικό έργο από το κράτος, να μη χρειαστεί να μιλήσω πρώτα στον φίλο μου που έχει άκρες στην κυβέρνηση.



Νομίζω δεν θα χρειαστεί τίποτα τέτοιο: δεν θα το πάρεις ούτως ή άλλως, εκτός αν έχεις ξαναπάρει το ίδιο ή παραπλήσιο και (πολλάκις) στο παρελθόν: τα συστήματα αυτά έχουν τη δική τους αδράνεια και τη δική τους εσωτερική... συνέπεια. Κάπως το λένε αυτό στη συστημική θεωρία, αλλά βαριέμαι τώρα να το ψάξω, συνεννοούμαστε, φαντάζομαι, και χωρίς αργκό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2015)

Διάβαζα τον Καστανά, όχι εκείνον με τη φουφού που θα γίνει σύμβολο των εισφοροφυγάδων, τον άλλο, τον Λεωνίδα τον μπλόγκερ. Στο «Σαράντα χρόνια φαγούρα», στο athensvoice.gr, κάνει μια γρήγορη ανασκόπηση με τη δική του ματιά. Για κάποιους η ουσία βρίσκεται στην πρόταση «Μόνο που επιλέξαμε όλα αυτά να τα κάνουν οι χειρότεροι με το χειρότερο τρόπο». Ναι, αλλά είναι οι καλύτεροι πραματευτάδες.


----------



## Earion (Apr 7, 2016)

*Νέες εκλογές; Ηρεμήστε

του Αριστοτέλη Αϊβαλιώτη*

..........

Η συνεχιζόμενη στήριξη στον Σύριζα, παρά την φθορά που μοιραία υφίσταται όσο περνάει ο καιρός, στηρίζεται σε πέντε κυρίως παράγοντες.

Πρώτον, η ουσιαστική του συναισθηματική ταύτιση με το κοινό του, η δυνατότητα να δρα και να ενεργεί σαν καθρέφτης του, ακόμα και στις περιπτώσεις που αυτό σημαίνει να επιτίθεται στον εαυτό του, παίρνοντας και την σημαία της αντιπολίτευσης αν είναι αναγκαίο, όπως έδειξε και η υπόθεση του Γιαν Φαμπρ. 

Δεύτερον, η ίδια η καθυστέρηση , ή καλύτερα η παράλυση, της διαδικασίας λήψης αποφάσεων. Μπορεί να προκαλείται έτσι τεράστια ζημιά στην χώρα, αλλά έτσι ικανοποιεί όσους φοβούνται ότι θα είναι τα θύματα των αποφάσεων. Ποιος δεν θέλει να «λουφάρει» κάτι που μπορεί να είναι δυσάρεστο; 

Τρίτον, η μόνιμη εχθρότητα προς το εξωτερικό, ακόμα και εναντίον φιλικών στην ουσία δυνάμεων, οι οποίοι βαφτίζονται «αποδιοπομπαίοι τράγοι» ώστε να φέρουν αυτή το βάρος και την ευθύνη γαι τα «τρία κακά της μοίρας μας». Η συνταγή είναι άλλωστε παλιά και δοκιμασμένη σε μία κοινωνία που έχει εθιστεί στον φόβο της Δύσης, των Αμερικανών, τώρα των Γερμανών και της «ανάλγητης Ευρώπης». Το έργο παίζεται δεκαετίες, αν όχι αιώνες, και το Σύριζα είναι ο καλύτερος, πρόσφατος, θίασος για αυτό. 

Τέταρτον, η βαθιά, κατεστημένη πλέον, πεποίθηση μεγάλου μέρους της κοινής γνώμης ότι το πολιτικό σύστημα στο σύνολο του, με κορυφαία τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα εξουσίας του παλιού δικομματισμού, ΠΑΣΟΚ κυρίως αλλά και ΝΔ, ήταν διεφθαρμένο, δρούσε με ιδιοτέλεια, πρόδωσε τις υποσχέσεις διαρκούς βελτίωσης του βιοτικού επιπέδου που έδινε επί μία τριακονταετία. Η παραμονή στις πρώτες θέσεις των αντιπολιτευομένων κομμάτων προσώπων που συμμετείχαν στην εξουσία την εποχή των υποσχέσων που διαψεύσθηκαν, δεν βοηθά στην λήθη και στην αμνηστία απέναντι σε αυτό το μνησίκακο κοινό. 

Πέμπτον, και ίσως σημαντικότερο, ο συμβιβασμός των ευρωπαϊκών κυρίαρχων κύκλων με την εξουσία του Τσίπρα τον οποίον θεωρούν πιο αξιόπιστο συνομιλητή τους από τους προηγούμενους. Έτσι οικοδομεί η σημερινή κυβέρνηση τις ελπίδες της για συνέχιση της παραμονής της στην εξουσία.

Τα πράγματα θα αλλάξουν προφανώς. Ιδιαίτερα όταν οι αποφάσεις τελικά θα παρθούν, οι φόροι θα πρέπει να πληρωθούν, οι συντάξεις θα μειωθούν, τα κόκκινα δάνεια θα πουληθούν, τότε θα μειωθεί η δυνατότητα να είναι το Σύριζα καθρέφτης της δυσαρεστημένης πια κοινής γνώμης. Ωστόσο και πάλι θα μπορεί να παιανίζει τον πόλεμο εναντίον των «κακών ξένων» και να θυμίζει το κακό παρελθόν των αντιπάλων του. Δεν είναι μικρά επιχειρήματα, καθώς απευθύνονται στο συναίσθημα της κοινής γνώμης. Όσο για την διαφαινόμενη σταδιακή προσαρμογή στην πραγματικότητα, η οποία αναδύεται από αρκετές πια κυβερνητικές αποφάσεις, με τελευταίο παράδειγμα τον συμβιβασμό για τα μεταλλεία της «Ελληνικός Χρυσός», μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο «ατού» του κυβερνητικού θιάσου, όσο και αν εξοργίζεται με το μέγεθος της απάτης. Γιατί η προσαρμογή στην πραγματικότητα γίνεται από θέση εξουσίας και ισχύος.

..........


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 17, 2016)

Ούτε ένα συγγνώμη. Για τον χαμένο χρόνο, για τις χαμένες ευκαιρίες, για τον μνημονιακό διχασμό. Τίποτα...


----------



## dharvatis (May 17, 2016)

Και πριν από λίγο καιρό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2016)

Ε, ρε τι θα είχε γίνει αν άλλη κυβέρνηση είχε προσπαθήσει καν...


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 21, 2016)

Τι είναι αυτοί οι «Συνοριακοί σταθμοί»; Οι «Αιγιαλοί»; Τα «Μνημεία»; Οι «Νησίδες»; Τα «Σπήλαια»; :woot:


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2016)

Πουλάμε και τους συνοριακούς σταθμούς;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2016)

Και τα σπήλαια. Πέτρες δεν βλέπω πουθενά.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2016)

Το παρακάτω το είχα γράψει αμέσως μετά τις εκλογές του Σεπτεμβρίου 2015:



nickel said:


> Τελικά αυτό εννοούσε η Μέρκελ όταν έλεγε ότι οι εκλογές θα είναι η λύση, όχι το πρόβλημα;
> 
> Ότι θα φύγουν οι δραχμιστές από την κυβέρνηση και θα μπουν αντ’ αυτών οι Λεβέντηδες στη Βουλή;
> 
> ...



Σήμερα λοιπόν μπορώ να πω ότι τα έχω δει όλα και είμαι έτοιμος να δω και άλλα. Να δω Σύριζα με ανάπτυξη, για παράδειγμα, για να καταρριφθεί κι αυτό το οξύμωρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2016)

Ακόμη δεν είδες εμένα να κάνω αντιμνημονιακή αντιπολίτευση -- και ο μοναδικός λόγος είναι ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα τι θα κάνει και πώς θα λειτουργεί το υπερταμείο. (Έχω καταλάβει πώς *δεν* θα λειτουργεί, βάζοντας ο ένας βέτο στον άλλο, αλλά αυτό δεν μου λέει πολλά, είναι σαν συμφωνία μεταξύ ποντικού και ελέφαντα να ανεβαίνουν εναλλάξ ο ένας στον ώμο του άλλου για να ξεκουραστούν, με αμοιβαίο βέτο να μην ανεβαίνει κανείς για δεύτερη φορά πριν ανέβει και ο άλλος για πρώτη.)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2016)

Το ότι η ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ θα έκαναν αντιμνημονιακή αντιπολίτευση δεν είναι έκπληξη, είναι το αναμενόμενο. Αυτό κάνουν τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης στην Ελλάδα, λένε τα ακριβώς αντίθετα από την κυβέρνηση, συμφωνούν δεν συμφωνούν· είτε (θα) είχαν κάνει τα ίδια είτε όχι· είτε σκοπεύουν να κάνουν τα ίδια είτε όχι. Η αντιπολίτευση στην Ελλάδα δεν έχει απολύτως κανένα νόημα, δεν αξίζει να την παρακολουθείς. Θα μπορούσε να είναι προγραμματάκι σε υπολογιστή.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2016)

Πάντως, όπως συζητούσα πρόσφατα, η αντιμνημονιακή αντιπολίτευση είναι αναμενόμενη στην περίπτωσή μας, όπως και η καταψήφιση του οποιουδήποτε μέτρου φέρνει η κυβέρνηση προς ψήφιση*. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, ας πούμε, επιρρίπτει ευθύνες στην αντιπολίτευση για τα μέτρα που η αντιπολίτευση ψήφισε το καλοκαίρι και τα οποία είχαν τα αποτελέσματα που όλοι ξέρουμε. Το ότι τα έφερε ο ίδιος προς ψήφιση και ότι τα ψήφισε, καθώς και το τι διακυβεύτηκε το καλοκαίρι περνάει στα ψιλά γράμματα.
Επομένως, σε ένα λαό που έχει μάθει να σχηματίζει πολιτική άποψη με βάση κορώνες και φράσεις-κλισέ, είναι μονόδρομος το να του πλασαριστείς όπως σε έχει μάθει για να σε ψηφίσει. Ιδίως μάλιστα με το τόσο πολωτικό κλίμα του _ήεμείςήαυτοί/ψηφίζουμεφεύγουνερχόμαστε_ που έχει καλλιεργηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια. 
Όχι ότι συμφωνώ με αυτήν την τακτική, βέβαια, και πολύ θα προτιμούσα έναν υπεύθυνο, νηφάλιο λόγο, από όπου και να προερχόταν. Δυστυχώς όμως η πρακτική έχει δείξει ότι ο υπεύθυνος, νηφάλιος λόγος ανταμείβεται συνήθως στην κάλπη με δεκαδικά ψηφία της εκατοστιαίας μονάδας.



________________________
*Αλλά, επειδή το συζητούσαμε κι εδώ όχι και τόσον καιρό πριν, ευτυχώς μέρος της αντιπολίτευσης δεν ακολούθησε αυτήν την τακτική στην ψηφοφορία των ν/σ για την ιθαγένεια των παιδιών των μεταναστών και του συμφώνου συμβίωσης, διότι --όπως και πάλι ήταν αναμενόμενο-- οι ΑΝΕΛ καταψήφισαν.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2016)

Έγραψε ο Γιώργος Κυρίτσης χτες στην Αυγή και προκάλεσε σάλο: 

Αν πρέπει να κρατήσουμε μια ανάλυση της σημερινής πραγματικότητας μέσα από τα μάτια του αστικού στρατοπέδου, ας το κάνουμε μέσα από τα λόγια του προέδρου της Ν.Δ. και όχι των απελπισμένων σπιν του: «Η κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ διεξάγει έναν ακήρυκτο ταξικό πόλεμο υπέρ των χαμηλότερων στρωμάτων και εις βάρος των ευπορότερων». Γι' αυτό ακριβώς ψηφίστηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο, για να μετακυλήσει όσο μπορεί τα βάρη στους μενουμευρωπαίους, και αυτό ακριβώς κάνει.

Για την ακρίβεια, να τι είπε ο Κυριάκος Μητσοτάκης σε εκδήλωση του τομέα Κοινωνικής Αλληλεγγύης της ΝΔ :
«Ο πολιτικός σας σκοπός είναι ξεκάθαρος. Η πληβειοποίηση της μεσαίας τάξης και, βέβαια, η νοσηρή ικανοποίηση την οποία προσφέρετε στα φτωχότερα στρώματα, της ακόμα πιο κάτω συμπίεσης των ευπορότερων. Η Κυβέρνηση επενδύει σε έναν ακήρυχτο ταξικό πόλεμο. Η διάλυση όμως της μεσαίας τάξης καταστρέφει κάθε ελπίδα ανθρώπινης ζωής και για τους πιο αδύναμους».

Ανησύχησα και θύμωσα που ο κ. Κυρίτσης έκανε αυτό το άλμα από τους ευπορότερους στους μενουμευρωπαίους, καθώς φοβήθηκα ότι θα αρχίσει να μετακυλίει επάνω μου τα βάρη μόνο και μόνο επειδή πήγα και ψήφισα Ναι στο περσινό δημοψήφισμα. Έπειτα σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιο λάθος έκανε που έμεινε σε κείνο τον καιρό, γιατί εγώ μια ψήφο έριξα και εύπορος δεν είμαι ενώ ξέρω πολλούς κυβερνητικούς που και εύποροι είναι και έχουν ρίξει και ένα άλμπουμ υπογραφές υπέρ της παραμονής στην Ευρώπη. Καλά σκέφτηκα, γιατί σήμερα ο κ. Κυρίτσης διαβάζω ότι εξήγησε πως εννοούσε «τις κατά τεκμήριο εύπορες κοινωνικές ομάδες, που έδωσαν τα μεγαλύτερα ποσοστά στις δυνάμεις του "Ναι" στο δημοψήφισμα». Ελπίζω να μην μπει εκείνο το «Ναι» στα εισοδηματικά τεκμήρια και να παραμείνει όλη αυτή η κουβέντα μια απλή διχαστική κυρίτσεια κορόνα.

Εγώ βέβαια δεν βλέπω διχασμό σε ευπορότερους και δυνάμεις του «Όχι». Βλέπω πάλι διχασμό σε πελατάκια της κυβέρνησης και απροστάτευτους. Αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα τα παίρνουν από όποιον δεν θα μπορεί να φοροκλέψει ή να φτιάξει εταιρεία στο εξωτερικό για να τα δίνουν σε δημόσιους υπαλλήλους και συνταξιούχους ώστε να έχουν μια σίγουρη εκλογική βάση (για όσο καιρό, βέβαια, τα πελατάκια θα πιστεύουν ότι μπορούν να διατηρούν κάπως τη σιγουριά τους και άκοφτα τα εισοδήματά τους χωρίς να ζωντανέψει η ιδιωτική οικονομία και παραγωγή). Παρέλειψε ο κ. Κυρίτσης, ενώ θα έπρεπε να μελετήσει καλά, εκείνο που είπε ο κ. Κυρ. Μητσοτάκης: «Η διάλυση της μεσαίας τάξης καταστρέφει κάθε ελπίδα ανθρώπινης ζωής και για τους πιο αδύναμους».

Και κάτι άλλο. Εξήγησε ο Γ. Κυρίτσης ότι η κυβέρνηση Σύριζα ψηφίστηκε για να μετακυλήσει βάρη, αλλά θέλει να ξεχνάει μια μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια. Ότι βρίσκεται στην κυβέρνηση για να ψηφιστούν μόνιμα μνημόνια (κόφτης, υπερταμείο), που δεν θα μπορούσαν να ψηφιστούν με αντιπολίτευση Σύριζα. Και είναι πολύ πιθανό, για να μείνουμε στην Ευρώπη, να είναι ο 153ος που θα πει «ναι» όταν θα έρθει η ώρα να ψηφιστούν και τα εργασιακά. Αλλά μάλλον δεν θέλει να σκέφτεται αυτόν το ρόλο του χρησίμου.


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2016)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορεί να μιλάει για τάξεις ένας άνθρωπος που έχει πάει σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, όπως μας έχει αποκαλύψει εμμέσως ο ίδιος. Σε ποια ακριβώς τάξη ανήκει ο ίδιος, δηλαδή; 

Η αμέσως επόμενη ερώτηση που πρέπει να απαντηθεί, φυσικά, είναι γιατί το κυβερνών κόμμα, αντί να κάνει αυτό που του είπαν οι ψηφοφόροι του «όχι» έκανε αυτό που του είπαν οι ψηφοφόροι του «ναι». Και γιατί συνεχίζει ακόμα -ακόμα!- να επενδύει στο διχαστικό λόγο.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2016)

Πρέπει να τσατίστηκε πολύ από το προχτεσινό άρθρο του Τσιντσίνη στα Νέα:

*Μαντλέν*
Μιχάλης Τσιντσίνης | 25/05/2016 |

Πότε είχε δίκιο η κυβέρνηση; Τόσον καιρόν που παρουσίαζε την τακτική της μη επέμβασης ως τεκμήριο του ανθρωπισμού της; Ή χθες που επιστράτευσε τα εντεταλμένα όργανα του κράτους για την εκκένωση της Ειδομένης;

Πότε έχει δίκιο; Οταν - διά του εκπροσώπου Προσφυγικού Γιώργου Κυρίτση - λέει ότι «το κράτος κάνει τη δουλειά του και τα ΜΜΕ τη δική τους; Ή όταν δεν αφήνει τα ΜΜΕ να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους, υποκαθιστώντας τα με την υπηρεσιακή κρατική πληροφόρηση;

Τέτοιες αναρωτήσεις δεν έχουν πια νόημα. Δεν έχουν γιατί η πρωτοφανής δύναμη του λόγου αυτής της κυβέρνησης είναι ακριβώς αυτό: η έκλειψη του νοήματος. Είναι η μέθοδος που επιτρέπει, ας πούμε, στον Καμμένο να χαρακτηρίζει «εγκληματικό και αντισυνταγματικό» ένα μέτρο που μόλις ψήφισε. Οσο πιο χονδροειδές το παράδοξο τόσο πιο αφοπλιστικό για όποιον επιχειρήσει να το αντιμετωπίσει με τα συμβατικά μέσα του ορθού λόγου.

Στην περίπτωση του Προσφυγικού, το παράδοξο διανέμεται μέσω του «κουλ» Κυρίτση. Ο ανέκαθεν ενσωματωμένος δημοσιογράφος μπορεί με ύφος ατάραχης αποστασιοποίησης να εξηγεί στα τηλεπαράθυρα γιατί η αστυνομική σκοπιμότητα προηγείται της ενημέρωσης. Μπορεί δηλαδή να ισχυρίζεται με καφενειακή άνεση κάτι που ο αντιπολιτευόμενος εαυτός του θα είχε θεωρήσει αιτία πολέμου.

Αυτή όμως η ριζοσπαστική καταγωγή είναι που καθιστά τον μεταλλαγμένο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αναντικατάστατο. Μπορεί να περάσει όσα οι προηγούμενοι δεν θα τολμούσαν ούτε να σκεφθούν. Μπόρεσε μέχρι στιγμής να ανταποκριθεί στη - γερμανικής, κυρίως, προελεύσεως - θεωρία ότι η Ελλάδα είναι failed state. Ενα αποτυχημένο κράτος, θεσμικά ανώριμο και πολιτικά άστατο, που δεν μπορεί να εκπληρώσει βασικά του καθήκοντα. Δεν μπορεί να συλλέξει τους φόρους, να διαχειριστεί τα δημοσιονομικά του, να αξιοποιήσει τη δημόσια περιουσία του. Δεν μπορεί καν να ελέγξει τα σύνορά του.

Μόνο οι ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ αναμετρώνται τόσο δραστικά με αυτές τις ιστορικές ανεπάρκειες. Πώς; Με τη μέθοδο του outsourcing - όπως λέγεται, αποφορτισμένη από πολιτικές συνδηλώσεις, η «εκχώρηση». Τα δημόσια έσοδα ανατίθενται σε Αρχή στη συγκρότηση της οποίας θα έχει λόγο η Κομισιόν. Τα δημοσιονομικά ρυθμίζονται αυτομάτως και εσαεί με τον κόφτη. Η περιουσία επαφίεται στο υπερεθνικό ταμείο. Και τα σύνορα ελέγχονται τώρα χάρη στο ΝΑΤΟ και στη Frontex.

Καμία φιλοδυτική πολιτική δύναμη δεν θα μπορούσε να προωθήσει αυτά που προωθεί τόσο γρήγορα και τόσο «αναίμακτα» ο αριστεροδεξιός συνασπισμός με την πιο αντιευρωπαϊκή γόμωση στην ιστορία της Μεταπολίτευσης.

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ βάζει σε νάρκη το τέρας που εξέθρεψε. Αγοράζει έτσι χρόνο για να «κάνει πολιτική» σε αυτά που ξέρει. Είναι σαν τον μικρό Κυρίτση που στο πρώτο του Μνημόνιο είχε - σύμφωνα με τη μνημειώδη του δήλωση - νιώσει όπως στην Τρίτη Δημοτικού που κατουρήθηκε στο σχολικό. Τώρα ωρίμασε και τα Μνημόνια είναι στον ουρανίσκο του σαν τις μικρές μαντλέν.

http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5361127/mantlen/​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2016)

Κάποια στιγμή, κάποιος έντιμος άνθρωπος (με τη δυνατότητα να το κάνει), θα ξεκινήσει τις διαδικασίες για να ανοίξει ο φάκελος της φιλοξενίας των εγκλωβισμένων προσφύγων στη χώρα μας. Η Ειδομένη άδειασε σε τρεις μέρες με την απομάκρυνση περίπου 3.000 ανθρώπων σύμφωνα με κυβερνητικές πηγές. Αυτό σημαίνει βέβαια ότι είτε άλλες 10.000 άνθρωποι (που παρεπιδημούσαν στην Ειδομένη σύμφωνα επίσης με κυβερνητικές πηγές) έχουν εξαφανιστεί κάπου στη χώρα είτε ότι οι προηγούμενοι αριθμοί ήταν φούμαρα.

Πού πήγαν όμως οι 3.000 που απομακρύνθηκαν από τον έσχατο εξευτελισμό όπου είχαν εγκλωβιστεί; Άγνωστο, αφού στοιχεία δεν υπάρχουν και η κυβέρνηση δεν αφήνει όχι μόνο τα ΜΜΕ αλλά ούτε καν αναγνωρισμένες διεθνείς οργανώσεις να σχηματίσουν άποψη. Κυκλοφορούν τρομακτικές φήμες, για ετοιμόρροπα ξενοδοχεία κολλητών (ανελιτών), για αχρηστευμένα βυρσοδεψεία, για ό,τι μπορεί να σπείρει η άρρωστη φαντασία του ενός ή η προπαγανδιστική μηχανή του άλλου.

Τι γίνεται στα νησιά; Τι γίνεται στο Ελληνικό; Τι οπουδήποτε αλλού; Ποιοι φροντίζουν και με τι πόρους και τίνος ευθύνη;

Είναι τρομακτικός ο μιθριδατισμός μιας κοινωνίας που κινητοποιούνταν σε πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες για το κάθε τι στραβό και τώρα δεν λέει κουβέντα. Είναι προφανές όμως πια ότι όλα ήταν στρατηγικά σχεδιασμένα. Η οικονομική αντίδραση, ο διχασμός του «ή εμείς ή οι άλλοι», η απύθμενη υποκρισία για την οικονομική καταστροφή --που δεν έχει τελικά σημασία, αρκεί να τη διαχειριστούμε εμείς.

Η Ελλάδα ήταν ένα πλούσια στρωμένο τραπέζι, με του πουλιού το γάλα (με δανεικά και με δικά μας). Άλλοι έπαιρναν πολλά από εκεί κι άλλοι λιγότερα. Το τραπέζι άρχισε να αδειάζει ραγδαία επιβαρύνοντας κυρίως όσους έπαιρναν και πιο πριν λιγότερα --μέχρι τα τέλη του 2014, όταν άρχισε να διαφαίνεται το ενδεχόμενο να σταματήσει έστω το άδειασμα. Κι εκεί, κουρασμένος κι εξαντλημένος ο λαός, πίστεψε τους μαθητευόμενους μάγους που, καθώς σηκώνονταν να επαναστατήσουν, γκρέμισαν το τραπέζι και το άδειασαν από όσα είχαν μείνει επάνω του.

Με τις υγείες μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2016)

Καλοκαίρι έρχεται, ο Δρίτσας ψήφισε, τα πιονάκια πρέπει να φύγουν από τη σκακιέρα:* Πειραιάς: Μαζικά μεταφέρθηκαν στο νοσοκομείο δεκάδες πρόσφυγες*


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2016)

Ιωακειμίδης Π. Κ. 
*
Σε μόνιμο «ειδικό καθεστώς» εντός της ευρωζώνης*
*Βήμα 29/5/2016*


Οι αποφάσεις του Eurogroup της περασμένης Τρίτης (σε συνάρτηση με την ψήφιση του πολυνομοσχεδίου από την Ελληνική Βουλή την περασμένη Κυριακή) κλείνουν μια μεγάλη αβεβαιότητα. Αλλά την κλείνουν με τεράστιο κόστος αφού, μεταξύ άλλων, επισφραγίζουν την πολιτική και θεσμική έξοδο της Ελλάδας ως ισότιμου μέλους από τον εσωτερικό κεντρικό πυρήνα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης (ΕΕ). Επισφραγίζουν ότι η Ελλάδα θα παραμείνει στην ευρωζώνη, ότι δεν θα υπάρξει Grexit παρά μόνο ως αποτέλεσμα κάποιου ατυχήματος, αλλά ως θεσμικά «μη κανονική χώρα μόνιμου ειδικού καθεστώτος», ειδικών ρυθμίσεων και περιορισμένης κυριαρχίας συγκριτικά με τις άλλες χώρες-μέλη της ευρωζώνης αλλά και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης συνολικά. Η Ελλάδα είναι η μόνη χώρα-μέλος που περιέρχεται σε αυτή την κατάσταση στην ιστορία της ευρωζώνης και της ΕΕ συνολικά (οι περιπτώσεις Ην. Βασιλείου και Δανίας είναι εντελώς διαφορετικές). Για όλους όσοι εργαστήκαμε για την ένταξη της Ελλάδας στην ΕΕ (Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα) και στη συνέχεια για την προσχώρησή της στην ευρωζώνη (ΟΝΕ) ως κανονική, ισχυρή χώρα η εξέλιξη αυτή είναι πολλαπλώς θλιβερή, ακόμη και σε προσωπικό επίπεδο. Βιώνεται και ως προσωπική ήττα.

Με την ένταξή της μια χώρα εκχωρεί οικειοθελώς και αναπόφευκτα κυριαρχία στην Ενωση ως προϋπόθεση για την οικοδόμηση του υπερεθνικού συστήματος διαμόρφωσης πολιτικής και λήψης ποφάσεων. Ετσι επέρχεται ένας «διαμοιρασμός κυριαρχίας» (shared sovereignty) που επιτρέπει στο σύστημα να λειτουργεί. Αλλά ταυτόχρονα με την εκχώρηση της κυριαρχίας η χώρα ανακτά δύναμη και ικανότητα να συνδιαμορφώνει αποφάσεις, να επηρεάζει πολιτική, να ασκεί διαπραγματευτική ισχύ (bargaining power). Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το μεμπτό σ' όλη αυτή τη λογική και τη θεσμική της έκφραση. Το αντίθετο, αλλά με μία βασική προϋπόθεση: ότι οι κανόνες εκχώρησης της κυριαρχίας και οι θεσμικές και πολιτικές ρυθμίσεις που προκύπτουν (Συνθήκες, καθεστώς διακυβέρνησης κ.τ.λ.) είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες και εφαρμόζονται ομοιόμορφα για όλες τις χώρες-μέλη ανεξαρτήτως μεγέθους ή οικονομικής ισχύος, αν είναι δηλαδή μικρές ή μεγάλες χώρες, πλούσιες ή φτωχές κ.τ.λ. Μόνο προσωρινές, βραχυχρόνιες παρεκκλίσεις μπορούν να υπάρξουν από το καθεστώς αυτό για την αντιμετώπιση έκτακτων καταστάσεων και την επίλυση κρίσεων, όπως ανισορροπίες στη δημοσιονομική διαχείριση κ.τ.λ. Με τον τρόπο αυτόν κατοχυρώνεται η θεσμική και πολιτική ισοτιμία των κρατών-μελών που ρητά προβλέπουν άλλωστε οι Συνθήκες. Με τις αποφάσεις που προαναφέραμε η Ελλάδα ξέφυγε από το καθεστώς αυτό. Δεν αντιμετωπίζεται ομοιόμορφα όχι μόνο για εύλογα περιορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα αλλά για το απώτερο μέλλον (εκατό χρόνια;), ίσως στο διηνεκές, μόνιμα.

Η Ελλάδα τίθεται υπό καθεστώς περιορισμένης κυριαρχίας ως μη κανονική χώρα-μέλος του συστήματος της ευρωζώνης και στη βάση αυτή θα χρηματοδοτείται. Και τούτο γιατί έχει κριθεί ότι η χώρα δεν μπορεί να μεταρρυθμιστεί με τον ριζικό τρόπο που απαιτείται προκειμένου να λειτουργήσει ως κανονική χώρα-μέλος της Οικονομικής και Νομισματικής Ενωσης (ΟΝΕ).

Αυτό υπήρξε το αποτέλεσμα ενσυνείδητα επεξεργασμένης στρατηγικής από πλευράς ευρωζώνης και των χωρών-μελών και ιδιαίτερα της Γερμανίας. Με άλλα λόγια, ενώ ως πριν από έναν χρόνο περίπου (Ιούλιος 2015) όλοι σχεδόν οι ευρωπαίοι συντελεστές έβλεπαν ως έσχατη λύση για το ελληνικό πρόβλημα την έξοδο της χώρας από την ευρωζώνη (Grexit), η στρατηγική αυτή εγκαταλείφθηκε (ως απρόβλεπτων συνεπειών και κόστους) υπέρ μιας εναλλακτικής στρατηγικής. Η στρατηγική αυτή κρατά την Ελλάδα στην ευρωζώνη αλλά κάτω από καθεστώς σχεδόν μόνιμων ειδικών ρυθμίσεων ελέγχου, εποπτείας, μνημονίων, περιορισμένης κυριαρχίας κ.τ.λ., έξω δηλαδή από το καθεστώς της οικονομικής διακυβέρνησης της ευρωζώνης όπως ισχύει για όλες τις άλλες χώρες-μέλη του συστήματος. Ολες οι έκτακτες ρυθμίσεις που αποφασίστηκαν για την Ελλάδα παύουν ουσιαστικά να είναι προσωρινές και «έκτακτες» αφού θα ισχύουν στο διηνεκές ή για εκατό χρόνια τουλάχιστον, είτε αναφερόμαστε στον «πρόσθετο έκτακτο μηχανισμό περικοπών» (additional contingency mechanism), τον γνωστό «κόφτη», είτε στις ρυθμίσεις εποπτείας και ελέγχου της οικονομίας, το νέο Ταμείο Αποκρατικοποιήσεων κ.τ.λ. Το κανονικό σύστημα διακυβέρνησης της ευρωζώνης προβλέπει παρεμφερείς ρυθμίσεις που εφαρμόζονται ομοιόμορφα και χωρίς διακρίσεις για όλες τις χώρες-μέλη εκτός Ελλάδας. Η Ελλάδα θα είναι κάτω από ειδικό καθεστώς. (Και για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, ορισμένες από τις ρυθμίσεις/μέτρα όπως ο «κόφτης» made for Greece ή το νέο Ταμείο Αποκρατικοποιήσεων ή ακόμη και η πλήρης ανεξαρτησία της Γραμματείας Εσόδων κατέστησαν αναγκαίες και επιθυμητές ίσως αλλά ακριβώς γιατί η Ελλάδα απέτυχε και αποτυγχάνει να προσαρμοσθεί στην ευρωπαϊκή κανονικότητα των ρυθμίσεων της οικονομικής διακυβέρνησης.)

Από μια άποψη η εποχή των μνημονίων (ΜΟU) έχει τερματισθεί. Τα μνημόνια όπως ξεκίνησαν σηματοδοτούσαν μια σχετικά σύντομη περίοδο έκτακτων μέτρων/ ρυθμίσεων/ πολιτικής / εποπτείας προκειμένου να ξεπερασθεί μια κρίση, να διευκολυνθεί η προσαρμογή της οικονομίας κ.τ.λ. και στη συνέχεια να επέλθει η επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα της ευρωπαϊκής διακυβέρνησης - οι περιπτώσεις, λ χ. της Ιρλανδίας, της Πορτογαλίας και της Κύπρου. Η Ελλάδα δεν ανήκει πλέον στην κατηγορία αυτή. Η έκτακτη κατάσταση παύει να είναι έκτακτη. Γίνεται μόνιμη και θεσμοποιείται ως μόνιμη με την υπογραφή της κυβέρνησης ΣΥΡΙΖΑ/ΑΝΕΛ.

Ο κ. Παναγιώτης Κ. Ιωακειμίδης είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=803287
​


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2016)

Ο νεφελώδης γάμα γάμα του Υπουργείου Εργασίας καταβάλλει φιλότιμη προσπάθεια να ξεπεράσει με αλήτικο ύφος την απαράδεκτη διατύπωση του Φίλη για το #Παραιτηθείτε και να στείλει στο Σύνταγμα ακόμα και καιμετάδες (σαν εμένα), ναιμεναλλάδες ή ισαποστασάκηδες.

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500083791

Θα ασχοληθούν άλλοι με αυτές τις απαράδεκτες δηλώσεις και δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να εκδηλώσω δημόσια το θυμό μου. Αν ήμουν στο Τουίτερ, θα ξεκινούσα ένα #Παραιτήσουνεφελούδη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2016)

Αχ, η θεία Φώτηση και η καρέκλα...



> "Καλά κρατεί το κόμμα αυτό [Σύριζα], όπου η δημοκρατία, ο δημοκρατικός δρόμος για το σοσιαλισμό, η Ευρώπη, ο πλουραλισμός εξέλιπαν και αποτελούν πλέον άγνωστες λέξεις, με την νέα μέθοδο πολιτικής παρέμβασης, δηλαδή τον λεκτικό ή φυσικό προπηλακισμό, τον λεκτικό ή και φυσικό τραμπουκισμό και την κατρακύλα στη συμμαχία με λοιπές δημοκρατικές δυνάμεις όπως οι οπαδοί ποδοσφαιρικών ομάδων που διαμαρτύρονται για τον προφυλακισμένο πρόεδρό τους, τις ανατρεπτικές δυνάμεις του 666 και λοιπούς που συμπληρώνουν το ενιαίο ιδεολογικό κάδρο του δήθεν αντιμνημονιακού αγώνα τους."
> ~Ανδρέας Νεφελούδης, 9/11/2011



Κάποιοι απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει Διαδίκτυο...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάποιοι απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει Διαδίκτυο...


Ή καταλαβαίνουν πολύ καλά, αλλά είναι τόσο ξεδιάντροποι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2017)

Αυτές τις μέρες, με την ευκαιρία της συνέντευξης του Κώστα Σημίτη, δυσκολευόμουν να διατυπώσω λακωνικά το πρόβλημα που είχα, ως φανατικός εκσυγχρονιστής, με τη θητεία Σημίτη. Ήρθε τελικά αυτό το σκίτσο του Χαντζόπουλου να μου εμπνεύσει τη λακωνική διατύπωση / διαπίστωση: Το πρόβλημα που έχω με τον Σημίτη του υπαρκτού σημιτισμού είναι που τον συγκρίνω με τον Σημίτη και τον σημιτισμό που είχα στο μυαλό μου. Άντε μετά να καλέσεις τους φίλους που ψήφισαν Σύριζα να συγκρίνουν τον Σύριζα των λογισμών τους με τον υπαρκτό συριζαϊσμό.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2017)

Είχα από παλιά την απορία πώς παίζονται οι κουμπάρες.
Μετά την προχθεσινή δήλωση του πρωθυπουργού, νομίζω ότι επιτέλους κατάλαβα:

- Κουμπάρα, τι θα γίνει; Θα συμφωνήσεις επιτέλους στα μέτρα;
- Θα συμφωνήσω κουμπάρα, αλλά άσε με πρώτα να κάνω τη δύσκολη.
- Εντάξει κουμπάρα, αλλά μετά τα μέτρα θα είναι χειρότερα.
- Δεν πειράζει κουμπάρα, αρκεί να κάνω τη δύσκολη.
- Ό,τι πεις κουμπάρα, καλή καρδιά.

Κάπως έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2018)

Για την επέτειο των τριών ετών...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2018)

[...] Η πρώτη και δεύτερη φορά Αριστερά λοιπόν:

1. Δέσμευσε με περιορισμό τις καταθέσεις όλων των Ελλήνων και την κίνηση κεφαλαίων των επιχειρήσεων για μέχρι στιγμής άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα (Capital Controls).

2. Χρέωσε τη χώρα με 85 δις ευρώ αχρείαστο νέο δάνειο και αχρείαστο νέο μνημόνιο.

3. Χρέωσε τη χώρα με έλλειμμα κακοδιοίκησης και κακοδιαχείρισης ύψους περίπου 90 δις ευρώ από τη στασιμότητα της οικονομίας το πρώτο 6μηνο του 2015.

4. Μηδένισε την αξία των τραπεζικών μετοχών και εξανέμισε έτσι εκατομμύρια από οικονομίες νοικοκυριών με την τρίτη ανακεφαλαιοποίηση, παραδίνοντάς τες ταυτόχρονα σε ξένες διοικήσεις και μετόχους!

5. Παρέδωσε τις 16 μεγαλύτερες ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις στη δικαιοδοσία των δανειστών, με δικαίωμα εκμετάλλευσης τους για 99 χρόνια.

6. Παρέδωσε για πώληση τις λιγνιτικές μονάδες της ΔΕΗ, καθώς και νευραλγικά κομμάτια της δημόσιας επιχείρησης.

7. Παρέδωσε με νόμο τα σπίτια των πολιτών, που δεν μπορούν να αποπληρώσουν τα δάνειά τους, σε ξένα funds και στις εγχώριες, ξένες πλέον τράπεζες.

8. Ποινικοποίησε την αντίσταση των πολιτών και τη διαμαρτυρία για ξεπούλημα περιουσιών με οικονομίστικα τερτίπια σαν τις αντικειμενικές αξίες και τους πλειστηριασμούς πρώτων κατοικιών.

9. Καθιέρωσε την κατάσχεση τραπεζικών λογαριασμών ακόμα και για χρέη 500 ευρώ στο δημόσιο.

10. Έκοψε τους μισθούς σε όλο τον ιδιωτικό τομέα, φέρνοντας τον κατώτατο πραγματικό μηνιαίο στα 250 ευρώ.

11. Έκοψε τις κύριες συντάξεις μέχρι και 30%, μια μείωση που θα τη δουν στην τσέπη τους το 2019.

12. Εξαέρωσε τις συντάξεις χηρείας.

13. Έκοψε μέχρι κατάργησης τις επικουρικές συντάξεις.

14. Μείωσε όλους τους πραγματικούς μισθούς και τις συντάξεις με τις αυξήσεις στις παρακρατήσεις ασφαλιστικών εισφορών και την κατάργηση της έκπτωσης φόρου.

15. Κατάργησε το επίδομα των φτωχών (ΕΚΑΣ).

16. Έκοψε τρεις φορές το επίδομα θέρμανσης.

17. Μείωσε τα επιδόματα των Ατόμων με Ειδικές Ανάγκες.

18. Μείωσε δραματικά τα επιδόματα των πολύτεκνων.

19. Κατάργησε σχεδόν όλες τις φοροαπαλλαγές, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των εξόδων για γιατρούς!

20. Αύξησε τους φόρους και τις εισφορές στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες και τους αγρότες.

21. Αύξησε μέχρι και στο 100% την προκαταβολή φόρου σε αγρότες.

22. Αύξησε τις τιμές στα τρόφιμα και είδη πρώτης ανάγκης με την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ από το 13% στο 24%.

23. Αύξησε το φόρο Αλληλεγγύης από το 2% στο 10%.

24. Αύξησε τον Ειδικό Φόρο Κατανάλωσης σε καύσιμα, ποτά, τσιγάρα, καφέ.

25. Αύξησε τις τιμές στα διόδια.

26. Αύξησε τις τιμές της κινητής τηλεφωνίας και του internet με την αύξηση του φόρου παροχής.

27. Αύξησε τις τιμές στο νερό και στο ρεύμα.

28. Ακρίβυνε τη ζωή σε όλα τα νησιά με την κατάργηση του χαμηλότερου ΦΠΑ που απολάμβαναν.

29. Αύξησε τα δημόσια έξοδα με συνεχείς προσλήψεις μετακλητών και συμβούλων και με υπόγεια επιδόματα σε δημοτικούς «άρχοντες» και σε επιλεγμένες προνομιούχες κατηγορίες δημοσίων υπαλλήλων.

30. Αύξησε τα ναύλα και τα κόμιστρα σε όλες τις μορφές μετακίνησης, ιδιωτικές και δημόσιες.

31. Επιβάρυνε τα ακίνητα με επιπλέον φόρους μέχρι σημείου σταδιακής δήμευσης (ΕΦΚΑ, Δημοτικά τέλη κ.ά).

32. Άλλαξε τη διαπλοκή στα ΜΜΕ και στα Έργα από επιχειρηματίες που η πηγή των κεφαλαίων τους ήταν γνωστή και ελέγξιμη για να δημιουργήσει τη δική της διαπλοκή με επιχειρηματίες που η πηγή των κεφαλαίων τους είναι σκοτεινή και ανεξέλεγκτη.

Θα περιοριστώ σ’ αυτά, τα οικονομικά επιτεύγματα. Για τα οποία παίρνει τα εύσημα όλων των δανειστών και όχι άδικα. Γιατί αν μιλήσω για τα ηθικά της πρώτης και δεύτερης φοράς αριστεράς θα δείξω πάλι τα παραπάνω, που χτυπάνε τους προνομιούχους και ωφελούν τα αδύναμα λαϊκά στρώματα!!!

Και θα δείξω και τα πρότυπα, με τα οποία γαλουχεί το λαό και τις νέες γενιές: Πώς το «όχι» μπορεί να γίνει «ναι», πώς δεν αντιστεκόμαστε επειδή μας πιέζουν, πώς ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα, πώς μπορούμε άλλα να λέμε και άλλα να κάνουμε, πώς οι αρχές δεν έχουν αξία, πώς το ψέμα είναι θεμιτό, πώς η θυσία είναι μόνο για να τη θαυμάζουμε σε άλλους. Πώς να είσαι αναξιοπρεπής δηλαδή.

Τέτοια αριστερά, πρώτη και τελευταία φορά. Για το καλό της και για το καλό μας.

Γ. Παπαδόπουλος - Τετράδης: Τα δεύτερα γενά[sic]θλια μιας τρίχρονης κυβέρνησης


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2018)

Για τα φορολογικά/συνταξιοδοτικά της λίστας αυτής θυμάμαι συζητήσεις σε αυτό εδώ το μαγαζί που κι εσύ Δόχτορα έλεγες ότι δεν γίνεται αλλιώς, γιατί οι συντάξεις δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Άλλοι έλεγαν ας πρόσεχαν όσοι δανείστηκαν και υποθήκευσαν το σπίτι τους. Άλλοι λέγανε το Χ, ή το Υ ή το Ζ κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το μόνο στο οποίο φαίνεται να συμφωνούν όλοι είναι στο ότι δεν τους αρέσει η φορολόγηση και τα capital control. Για τα υπόλοιπα έχουμε βγάλει τα μάτια μας μεταξύ μας πολλές φορές, και οι "ορθολογιστές" ειδικά, τα έχουν υποστηρίξει στο έπακρο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2018)

Αν θέλεις, SBE, να πεις ότι ήρθε ο Σύριζα και έκανε αυτά που λέγαμε αποδώ ότι έπρεπε να γίνουν, μπορεί να έχεις *μερικώς* δίκιο. Θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να πούμε ότι το μεγαλύτερο (αν όχι το μοναδικό) πλεονέκτημα του Σύριζα είναι ότι δεν έχει αντιπολίτευση τον Σύριζα. Θα πρέπει ωστόσο να κοιτάξεις τη λίστα και να πεις σε κάθε περίπτωση τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει από την αρχή, γιατί έπρεπε να γίνει και πώς έπρεπε να γίνει. Αλλιώς τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα: ο εξορθολογισμός των συντάξεων γίνεται ένα με την εξοντωτική και αντιπαραγωγική φορολογία με την αυτοκαταστροφική εκβιαστική πολιτική Βαρουφάκη με… με… με…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2018)

Ο Τετράδης είναι ιδεολογικά αριστερός αρθρογράφος (φαίνεται άλλωστε από την κατακλείδα στο κείμενό του) και γι' αυτό τον έφερα εδώ. Επειδή έχει σημασία και από πού προέρχεται ο απολογισμός και η κριτική. Δεν σημαίνει ότι συμμερίζομαι τα πάντα όλα.

Ότι πολλά από τα «καθημερινά» οικονομικά χρειάζονταν ορθολογισμό, ίσχυε -και δυστυχώς ισχύει ακόμα επειδή τα πρώτα 6 στοιχεία της λίστας επιβάρυναν ραγδαία και εντελώς αναίτια την κατάσταση που παρέλαβε η κυβέρνηση Συριζανέλ. Έτσι, οι ισορροπίες θα βρεθούν πολύ χαμηλότερα από εκεί όπου θα μπορούσαν να έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί.

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι η διοικητική ανικανότητα συνδυάστηκε με αδίστακτη ψευδολογία, με πλαστογράφηση σχεδόν κάθε πραγματικότητας και, ιδιαίτερα, των πεπραγμένων και των αιτημάτων των κυβερνητικών εταίρων ως αντιπολίτευσης. Τα όσα απίστευτα έχουν λεχθεί και διαπραχθεί θα δώσουν πολύ υλικό για τον ιστορικό του μέλλοντος που θα έχει το κουράγιο να τα καταγράψει.

Και αφού θυμήθηκες SBE τις συζητήσεις μας εδώ, μη βλέπεις μόνο όσα έλεγα εγώ, ο resident γερμανοτσολιάς, δες και όσα φούμαρα πούλαγαν οι σωστοί πατριώτες.


----------



## SBE (Jan 27, 2018)

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω τώρα που έχει περάσει καιρός είναι ότι ζητάγαμε κατάργηση των επικουρικών συντάξεων με τη δικαιολογία ότι ο πατέρας μας μπορεί να πλήρωνε 40 χρόνια επικουρική, αλλά δεν υπήρχε ποτέ καμία εγγύηση ότι θα την εισπράξει, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα γιατί εμάς δεν μας αφορούσε, αφού εμείς δεν είχαμε επικουρικά να περιμένουμε. Δηλαδή θέλαμε να τα πάρει το κράτος από άλλους. Τελικά τα πήρε και από τους άλλους και από εμάς, οπότε βράστα. 
Τώρα, το ότι η κατάργηση θα έπρεπε να συνοδευτεί από ανάπτυξη κλπ. κλπ. είναι ελαφρώς κατόπιν εορτής. Ποιες ενδείξεις είχαμε για την πιθανή μετατροπή της Ελλάδας σε κάτι ανάμεσα σε Μονακό, Ελβετία και Δανία, οπότε θα δένανε όλοι τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα και δεν θα στενοχωριόταν κανένας που έχασε τη σύνταξή του γιατί θα έβρεχε πενηντάρικα από άλλες κατευθύνσεις; Μήπως το ότι είχαμε κάτι τέτοιο στο παρελθόν, άρα έχουμε βάσεις; 
Δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο το ότι έλεγαν οι «πατριώτες», γιατί όποιος πίστευε ότι θα του επιστρέψει αναδρομικά το 13ο μισθό ο _Σύριζας_ και θα του χαρίσει τα χρέη ή οτιδήποτε άλλο τέτοιο, ήταν εμφανές ότι χρειαζόταν επειγόντως γιατρό ή ότι μας δούλευε ψιλό γαζί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2018)

Δηλαδή οι εναλλακτικές είναι μεταξύ Μονακό/Ελβετίας/Δανίας και Βουλγαρίας/Ρουμανίας/Αλβανίας; Κάτι στο ενδιάμεσο δεν υπάρχει;


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2018)

Αν έλεγα Βέλγιο/ Εσθονία/ Ουγγαρία μάλλον θα αναρωτιόμασταν τί θέλω να πω γιατί καμία από αυτές τις χώρες δεν είναι συνώνυμη με ευημερία, τραπεζικό συστημα ή κοινωνική πρόνοια. Οπότε για να συνεχίσουμε το ίδιο παιχνίδι, δηλαδή το αντίθετο των χωρών που ανέφερα είναι η Ρουμανία, η Αλβανία κι η Βουλγαρία; Γιατί όχι η Κεντροαφρικανική Δημοκρατία, το Λάος κι η Ονδούρα; Την κολοκυθιά παιζουμε ή συζητάμε σοβαρά;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2018)

SBE, ειλικρινέστατα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις στο #107.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2018)

SBE said:


> Αν έλεγα Βέλγιο/ Εσθονία/ Ουγγαρία μάλλον θα αναρωτιόμασταν τί θέλω να πω γιατί καμία από αυτές τις χώρες δεν είναι συνώνυμη με ευημερία, τραπεζικό συστημα ή κοινωνική πρόνοια. Οπότε για να συνεχίσουμε το ίδιο παιχνίδι, δηλαδή το αντίθετο των χωρών που ανέφερα είναι η Ρουμανία, η Αλβανία κι η Βουλγαρία; Γιατί όχι η Κεντροαφρικανική Δημοκρατία, το Λάος κι η Ονδούρα; Την κολοκυθιά παιζουμε ή συζητάμε σοβαρά;


Νομιζα ότι συγκρίνεις χώρες στην ΕΕ ή, έστω, στην περιοχή μας.

Και τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει ακριβώς με το Βέλγιο;


----------



## SBE (Jan 28, 2018)

Κανένα πρόβλημα με το Βέλγιο, πέρα ίσως από το ότι δεν διακρίνεται για κάτι, δεν είναι εμβληματικό, δεν φημίζεται για κάτι. Δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να λέει να γίνουμε κράτος πρόνοιας σαν το Βέλγιο, να γίνουμε τραπεζικός παράδεισος σαν το Βέλγιο κλπ κλπ. 

Νίκελ, νομίζω ότι είναι εμφανές το τι θέλω να πω και συνοψίζεται στην αγγλική παροιμία be careful what you wish for. 
Θέλαμε περικοπές συντάξεων (γιατί δεν μας αφορούν), έγινε. Α, δεν έγιναν παράλληλα και περικοπές φόρων για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (που δεν ξέρω πώς θα βοηθούσαν τους συνταξιούχους, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε αυτό για την ώρα).


----------



## skam (Feb 16, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Η πρώτη και δεύτερη φορά Αριστερά λοιπόν:
> .............
> ............
> ........
> ...


Από αυτά τα 32 σημεία έχει προσπαθήσει κανείς να ξεκαθαρίσει πόσα και κατά πόσο είναι αληθινά;
Για παράδειγμα έχει όντως αυξηθεί το χρέος κατά 85 δισ.€;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2018)

skam said:


> Από αυτά τα 32 σημεία έχει προσπαθήσει κανείς να ξεκαθαρίσει πόσα και κατά πόσο είναι αληθινά;
> Για παράδειγμα έχει όντως αυξηθεί το χρέος κατά 85 δισ.€;



Όπως ξέρεις, αυτά είναι σχετικά και με το πώς τα μετράει ο καθένας. Πώς μετράς π.χ. την απώλεια κύκλου εργασιών ή τη μη πληρωμή φόρων λόγω αδυναμίας των πολιτών; Πρόσφατα ακούστηκε το ποσό των 200 δις (από ένα μέλος της Ευρωομάδας) και «μόνο» 30-35 δις (από έναν βουλευτή του Σύριζα).

Επιπλέον, η βαρύτητα της απόδειξης εναπόκειται καταρχήν στον αρθρογράφο...


----------



## skam (Feb 16, 2018)

Δεν αναφέρθηκα στα 90 δισ. € στο 3ο σημείο, που είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να προσδιοριστεί αν και κατά πόσο υπήρξε επιβάρυνση (η βασική σχετική υπόθεση είναι πως υπήρχε αναστροφή στην εξέλιξη του ΑΕΠ το 2014) ή και το αντίθετο (π.χ., μείωση της απαίτησης πρωτογενούς πλεονάσματος από το 4,5% στο 3,5% και από το 3,5% στο 2% ή στα βραχυπρόθεσμα http://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...hrothhkan-ta-vrahyprothesma-metra-gia-to.html ), αλλά στον επί πλέον δανεισμό κατά 85 δισ. €. Αυτός θα πρέπει να φαίνεται στην εξέλιξη του χρέους, σαν αύξηση χρέους κατά την κυβέρνηση Σύριζα. 

Αν το ψάξεις, θα δεις ότι δεν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Και θα ήταν απίθανο να συμβεί, μια και αποκλείεται οι δανειστές να μας δάνειζαν επί πλέον 85 δισ. €. Τα δάνεια που έγιναν στην συντριπτική τους πλειοψηφία αφορούσαν ανακύκλωση δανείων και ήταν γνωστό ότι θα συνέβαινε ήδη επί Παπακωνσταντίνου.


----------



## skam (Feb 16, 2018)

Ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ό,τι γουστάρει. Το ζητούμενο είναι να μπορεί να το τεκμηριώσει. Τα 200 δισ. και τα 100 και τα 78 είναι εντυπωσιακά νούμερα, και μπορεί να τα λέει ο καθένας εύκολα. Από το να το λέει όμως μέχρι να το αποδείξει υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση.

Δεν λέω ότι δεν έγιναν λάθη και μάλιστα εγκληματικά. Για παράδειγμα εγώ θεωρώ εγκληματικό λάθος την αποδοχή της Τουρκίας σαν ασφαλούς χώρας για τους πρόσφυγες και την προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης των επιτροπών ασύλου. 

Αλλά αμφιβάλω αν όλα όσα αναφέρονται σαν σφάλματα ή εγκλήματα της κυβέρνησης, έχουν σχέση με την πραγματικότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2018)

Κάπου είδα αυτό (για τα 200 δις). Οι επιμέρους αριθμοί ίσως επαληθεύονται πιο εύκολα:

86 δισ.ευρώ το τρίτο μνημόνιο, συν 36 δισ. διαφυγή καταθέσεων λόγω "της σκληρής διαπραγμάτευσης"", συν 37 δισ. που έχασαν οι τράπεζες αφού μηδενίστηκε η αξία των μετοχών τους (δηλ.το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο έχασε στο οποίο ανήκαν οι Τραπεζικές μετοχές) συν 14,5 δισ.. τα μέτρα που πήρε η κυβέρνηση με βάση το τρίτο μνημόνιο (αντί για το e-mail Χαρδούβελη), συν 15 δισ. που εκτιμάται, ότι απώλεσε η Ελληνική Οικονομία από την ύφεση της Οικονομίας της τα έτη 2015 και 2016, συν 10 δισ. που εκτιμάται ως απώλεια από την μη συμμετοχή μας στο QE (πρόγραμμα ποσοστικής χαλάρωσης) της ΕΚΤ, συν 11 δισ. που επεστράφησαν το πρώτο 6μηνο του 2015 στο Ταμείο Χρηματοπιστωτικής Σταθερότητος (τότε που ο τότε υπουργός των Οικονομικών δήλωνε ότι η Ελλάδα δεν χρειάζεται χρήματα!!!!!!). 

Τώρα, για αυτό που λες ότι το τρίτο μνημόνιο ήταν ανακύκλωση δανείων και με τους άλλους θα γινόταν το ίδιο, επίσης χρειάζεται απόδειξη, σωστά;


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2018)

«Σας είπα εγώ Γερμανοτσολιάδες;»


----------

